# The Attitude Seed-bank Co.



## mountainhigh8 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone ever order from them? what kind of results did you get? i've got some strains picked out, just waiting to see if anyones ordered from them.


----------



## ganxtah (Jun 17, 2008)

i did... but it was last thursday... still waiting... havent felt this paranoid in forever... prolly wont ever order seeds again... im on probation... last thing i need is a stupid seed possesion charge to goto prison. but ive been googling for about 23490578 hours and havent heard of any arrest of someone actually getting into trouble... just a letter of the seeds getting seized.


----------



## mountainhigh8 (Jun 17, 2008)

good at least i know some one elde ordered from them, i did today, hopefully everything works out, what state you in?


----------



## mountainhigh8 (Jun 17, 2008)

also you should let me know when and if you get them.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 17, 2008)

Ive ordered from them and never recieved my order...


No not really, It wasnt that fast, but i did get it in a reasonable amount of time. It was pretty stealthy, and most of the seeds germinated. I was happy with them.


----------



## donkeyballs (Jun 17, 2008)

it seems legit.


----------



## jondog123 (Jun 17, 2008)

I ordered from them. It always seems like a long time for me when I order seeds, but they came in about two weeks. I got three extra seeds plus a freebie pack. All of mine germinated, but two didn't sprout for some reason. Overall I am pretty satisfied.


----------



## purplehaze2 (Jun 17, 2008)

YOU guys are sketching. you need to fill confedent about your order, they dont want your measley 20 seeds . kick back and relax, a week isnt shit. they will be there you guys are going to give yourself a heart attack. breath inn ,let out. puff puff pass!


----------



## 40acres (Jun 17, 2008)

jondog123 said:


> I ordered from them. It always seems like a long time for me when I order seeds, but they came in about two weeks. I got three extra seeds plus a freebie pack. All of mine germinated, but two didn't sprout for some reason. Overall I am pretty satisfied.


I must come off as a real dousch when i order seeds, because i have never recieved anything free from anyone.I dont know how they could tell from a credit card.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 17, 2008)

doesnt the attitude give a discoutn to RIU members. Something about entering 420 in the box?


----------



## acidserum (Jun 17, 2008)

in my opinion they are the best quality and the most satisfying , even though they raised their prices , they are like the only ones that both ship to the US and accept international money orders so u don't have to use a credit cart and get arrested


----------



## 40acres (Jun 17, 2008)

acidserum said:


> in my opinion they are the best quality and the most satisfying , even though they raised their prices , they are like the only ones that both ship to the US and accept international money orders so u don't have to use a credit cart and get arrested


Use a prepaid credit card


----------



## mountainhigh8 (Jun 17, 2008)

thats what i did, it costs you like 10 bucks


----------



## SARSIPPIOUS (Jun 17, 2008)

40acres said:


> doesnt the attitude give a discoutn to RIU members. Something about entering 420 in the box?


15% off.



ganxtah said:


> im on probation


Are you Colin from Manchester?


----------



## ganxtah (Jun 17, 2008)

you can use a credit card... that wont change anything... attitude said they dont give out your order information no matter what.


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes, it is actually Illegal for the US to get information from an over-seas network server (where all the CC info is contained) without first going to court in that country (Britain, in this case) and providing a legal defence as to why the US government needs to see the business transactions of a UK head-shop, lol. I don't see that happening too easily. I also heard that London and the rest of England are moving towards decriminalization, so if that is true, it would be neigh impossible for any US source to get any of your info from your over-seas order. The CIA is the only Govt. organization with the resources to do this, and it would probably be through illegal hacking even in that case, and be unuseable in court. You really have nothing to worry about. Also, almost all seed companies are legit... some are just more legit than others. Anyway, peace out. Hope I eased someone's mind.


----------



## markanphel (Jun 18, 2008)

I've used them twice now. Delivered within a week both times. For an extra charge you can get a number for track and trace.


----------



## mountainhigh8 (Jun 18, 2008)

i ordered yesterday, and got my conf # this mourning with a tracking #, i'm so freakin stoked i cant wait to get them,


----------



## ganxtah (Jun 18, 2008)

i ordered last thursday... tomorrow it will be a week. nothing today.


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 19, 2008)

you used the guaranteed Track & Trace w/ T-shirt, right? well you can check and see if it has at least left england. all the numbers you will need (Tracking #s, order #s) should be in the emails that comfirmed your purchase. check it out and let me know what it says when you enter the tracking # into the page at usps.com. If It's been a week, it should be getting there any day, unless you used a fake name or something.


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 19, 2008)

Also, mountainhigh, thats a pic of Barney's G13 Haze on your avatar, right? my avatar is one of my very own Barney's G13 Hazes, a particularly Indica pheno. The pic is about 2 weeks old or so, I will take a new pic soon. Anyway, I cant wait till my plants look like your avatar!


----------



## MrPresident (Jun 19, 2008)

Always arrive within 6 days of my order placed!


----------



## SDgoonie (Jun 19, 2008)

ive ordered twice from them. Nothin but good business so far!


----------



## mountainhigh8 (Jun 19, 2008)

thats all good shit to hear, and to marijuanajoe1982 that is one of the strains i ordered sure looks freakin taste, you should keep me updated on your g13 haze, also any of you guys from the states? that would really make me feel better.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 19, 2008)

marijuanajoe1982 said:


> Also, mountainhigh, thats a pic of Barney's G13 Haze on your avatar, right? my avatar is one of my very own Barney's G13 Hazes, a particularly Indica pheno. The pic is about 2 weeks old or so, I will take a new pic soon. Anyway, I cant wait till my plants look like your avatar!


How come i dont get comments like that baout my avatar?


----------



## Gorlax (Jun 19, 2008)

Greetings,

I want to share my experience with The Attitude cannabis seeds marijuana seeds. This was my first seed buying experience did not really know what to expect as far as communication between them and me, credit card or no credit card...
Ordered a pack of 10 FRESH STOCK Barneys Farm Blue Cheese Feminized cannabis seeds marijuana seeds for my first grow with "real seed".

Got the package this morning (thursday), ordered sunday night, great packaging but one of the seed was crushed; they pop the plasic container to avoid ratling sounds but they had crushed 1 seed.

Bored at work I writte an mail; saying thanks for the speedy shipping but one of my seed is crushed blah blah blah
Just got an email from them saying 

"sorry; here is a pack of free seed".

Just though it was a rare enough event that deserves to be noticed


All seeds have germinated and are now growing faster than any plant I had on my first grow.


----------



## SDgoonie (Jun 19, 2008)

40acres said:


> How come i dont get comments like that baout my avatar?


Cause your avatar is sooooooooooo crazy that it puts people in awe and they just forget to comment on it


----------



## ganxtah (Jun 19, 2008)

my seeds came in today. 7 days.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jun 27, 2008)

i ordered on 6/9 and nothing yet. I emailed them and they told me to wait until 6/30.


----------



## mingusdew (Jun 28, 2008)

musta been out of stock, good to hear all this stuff guys


----------



## blade1980ccc (Jun 28, 2008)

hi there folks, I am wondering about this website, are any of ya'll in the US, if so how did you get them being they are illegal? let me know because I would much prefer to be able to pick my strains than to roll the die so to speak


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok, got the package today, but guess what. No seeds, instead a nice customs seizure letter.

Those fuckers.


----------



## mountainhigh8 (Jun 28, 2008)

got my package on thursday, so it took 9 days very happy with them, but one seed did get crushed, shitty but they do good business in my mind


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jun 28, 2008)

I might order again depending on what they say to me. Did you do a TShirt or Track and trace? Mine was lowest priced shipping.


----------



## CannaSeur (Jun 29, 2008)

mountainhigh8 said:


> anyone ever order from them? what kind of results did you get? i've got some strains picked out, just waiting to see if anyones ordered from them.


I've heard good feed back from other people about attitude and its good BUT, in my opinion www.dope-seeds.com is alot cheaper than attitude by far. sell to states still and all over sea packages come 5-7 business days(usually 6 for canada/U.S. orders. I been goin to them for just over a year and haven't had problems with packages.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 29, 2008)

CannaSeur said:


> I've heard good feed back from other people about attitude and its good BUT, in my opinion www.dope-seeds.com is alot cheaper than attitude by far. sell to states still and all over sea packages come 5-7 business days(usually 6 for canada/U.S. orders. I been goin to them for just over a year and haven't had problems with packages.


 You canadians have the craziest ideas


----------



## mountainhigh8 (Jun 29, 2008)

i did the lowest shipping price they had, and mine came in 9 days no problems.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 29, 2008)

ugmjfarmer said:


> I might order again depending on what they say to me. Did you do a TShirt or Track and trace? Mine was lowest priced shipping.


They have a guaranteed shipping--------pay the small charge----no worries mate.


----------



## CannaSeur (Jun 29, 2008)

40acres said:


> You canadians have the craziest ideas


LOL,what?! how you know I was canadian? I was only trying to help LMAO.


----------



## pimpnitjc (Jun 30, 2008)

Damn Farmer, your seeds got seized whatkinda stealth did u get or was it a plain box? I was going to order some this week, but now I am scared too after reading that


----------



## 417greatone (Jun 30, 2008)

HI, this is my first post on this thread. I placed order recently with attitude i live in the US i went with t-shirt shipping with track and trace was going to do guaranteed shipping but read on there website that if its illegal in your country they dont guarantee. anyway i received package in about 7 days in plastic envelope. got 5 free power skunk with my order also used discount code [420] got 15% off. I bought 5 dutch passion-feminized purple #1 and 10 seedsman- northern lights. I havent germinated any seeds yet. I would use attitude seed bank again


----------



## pimpnitjc (Jun 30, 2008)

Is nirvana site more stealth shipping then Attitude?


----------



## jondog123 (Jun 30, 2008)

pimpnitjc said:


> Is nirvana site more stealth shipping then Attitude?


Try getting some different genetics than Nirvana. My first grow an experienced guy talked me out of it and I am really glad he did. Research a lot before you pick one out and ask for suggestions on here.


----------



## pimpnitjc (Jun 30, 2008)

Well then what are so good genitics then?


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 1, 2008)

Put an order in today-----Should get to them Fri/Mon of next week(we'll see) I did the guaranteed track and trace----If they are really good and fast at shipping, IT will be here 2 weeks from today(week there/week back)----I sent the package with track so I should be able to tell when it hits the ground. I ordered --RED DIESEL-----SWEET TOOTH #1-------BIG BUD X NORTHERN LIGHTS-------APOLLO 13 IND.------PURPLEWRECK----AND ------BLUE CHEESE.------THERE TOSSING IN SOME ---ICE AND POWERSKUNK---ALSO GOT THE "420" DISCOUNT. I will post as soon as the payment hits England.(I used a money order).


----------



## 2hiegh4u (Jul 1, 2008)

oredered over 2 months ago. no seeds no response. just a bill.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 1, 2008)

2hiegh4u said:


> oredered over 2 months ago. no seeds no response. just a bill.


 just a bill?????????? credit card or what? thats sucks-----did you send them an email>?????????


----------



## 2hiegh4u (Jul 1, 2008)

i used my credit card. 80 bucks down the drain. i got some bagseed growing tho. lookin nice. and yes i emailed them a number of times. i got no response. bummer rite. i say fuck em. live and learn dnt stress and if you do burn a fatty!


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 4, 2008)

Just got the conformation---the payment and order past customs---it should be in the hands of ATTITUDE today---if my date's and guess are correct the seeds will be in my box July 14th----keep you posted..


----------



## 2hiegh4u (Jul 4, 2008)

good luck!


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 5, 2008)

Follow up---My tracking said-----attempted to deliver today---WTF----they better grab that shit tomorrow...


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 7, 2008)

Got a call from the crew at ATTITUDE to let me know my order would be sent out tomorrow----that's some great service-----should have the pck by Fri/sat this week----will update when pck arrives....so far-----so good


----------



## 2hiegh4u (Jul 7, 2008)

at least it worked out for u


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 7, 2008)

2hiegh4u said:


> at least it worked out for u


 You said you emailed them many time with no response--------why have you not called them??? They have there number posted on there site...I would give them a call----they seem like they really want to take care of their customers-----give them a call and then post what their reply is.


----------



## JNup (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok so i ordered from them on july 3rd they got shipped on the 4th and i just got them today July 10th i didnt track them or choose anything special on delivery. they come in 2 air bubble packages a smell proof bag and a seed envelop. i emailed them on monday the 7th and they emailed me right back sayin they shipped out my order on the 4th. real nice company will def do biz again.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 10, 2008)

should have the package any day----there were out of spice of life---sweet tooth so they put in barneys sweet tooth and threw in barneys violator and some kind of surprise---will have to wait to find out----will post when I pick them up.


----------



## 2hiegh4u (Jul 13, 2008)

i keep calling and its constanly busy. ne sugg?


----------



## JNup (Jul 13, 2008)

i emailed them my question and they got right back to me.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 13, 2008)

2hiegh4u said:


> i keep calling and its constanly busy. ne sugg?


I've talked to them a few time's--I don't know were you are located but they are 7 hours ahead of cali------you also have to drop one of the 0's they have listed on there USA phone line.------------------------------------note-------I have not received the package yet but the tracking number said it was in the us for delivery-----will check Monday.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2008)

ganxtah said:


> i did... but it was last thursday... still waiting... havent felt this paranoid in forever... prolly wont ever order seeds again... im on probation... last thing i need is a stupid seed possesion charge to goto prison. but ive been googling for about 23490578 hours and havent heard of any arrest of someone actually getting into trouble... just a letter of the seeds getting seized.


i had some get seized once but all they do is send you a letter that it was seized. whatever you do . do not respond to a seizure letter. just throw it in the trash and that will be all of it . just next time use a different adress , because the chances of another seizure goes up substantially to that adress from incoming mail from other countries. a lot of reviews stand by this place. another one i have been with for 7 years is RHINO SEEDS . very dependable. Also go with DUTCH PASSION. the germination rate is about 95%.


----------



## thcheaven (Aug 28, 2008)

I did track and trace, my order has been in New York for a week now....hummmmm

seizure????????


----------



## thcheaven (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok, so I would not recommend using the USPS tracking CRAP! It;s still shows my "package" in NY, but having walked down to my postbox, guess what was there, Ugliest yet most beutiful T-shirt ever! lol they came today, took about 11 days. I would order again, based on recieving only.


----------



## ToastedFox (Aug 28, 2008)

what was the t-shirt of?


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 28, 2008)

fat harry


----------



## thcheaven (Aug 28, 2008)

ToastedFox said:


> what was the t-shirt of?


here ya go.....

seeds left to right: white widow, white indica, and the free-be G13 thai super skunk "saving these for next years outdoor season"


----------



## JNup (Aug 28, 2008)

i never did the shirt thing but i am next order just to get the shirt


----------



## thcheaven (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll sell you mine, it only cost me about $150 lol


----------



## JNup (Aug 28, 2008)

lol nah i need to place another order anyway


----------



## ToastedFox (Aug 28, 2008)

thcheaven said:


> here ya go.....
> 
> seeds left to right: white widow, white indica, and the free-be G13 thai super skunk "saving these for next years outdoor season"



My shittacular shirt is red same design, I got it today. lol


I got Diesel Ryder, Mango, and Thai Super Skunk.


----------



## thcheaven (Aug 28, 2008)

I want a red one, wanna trade?


----------



## ToastedFox (Aug 28, 2008)

thcheaven said:


> I want a red one, wanna trade?



Nah, gave it to my bf after giving him 5 mango seeds lol


----------



## SuperD (Aug 28, 2008)

My tracking says my Attitude seeds have been in New York since the 21st. Is it pretty safe to assume they are history and I won't see them since it has been 7 days and I could drive there and back in a few hours let alone 7 days.


----------



## ToastedFox (Aug 28, 2008)

SuperD said:


> My tracking says my Attitude seeds have been in New York since the 21st. Is it pretty safe to assume they are history and I won't see them since it has been 7 days and I could drive there and back in a few hours let alone 7 days.



I wouldn't say that much, sometimes USPS sucks at shipping. lol I'd wait for the letter


----------



## thcheaven (Aug 28, 2008)

like posted earlier, mine when tracked, showed they were in NY since last Thur. or for 7 days now, I got them in the mail today, with no Update on the USPS "tracking" web site. So, I'd say give it a few days b4 getting mad like I did earlier today, only to find them waiting in my box! lol


----------



## SuperD (Aug 28, 2008)

ToastedFox said:


> I wouldn't say that much, sometimes USPS sucks at shipping. lol I'd wait for the letter


I asked this question before but never got a reply but how long before you get a letter after a package gets confiscated?

I'm also curious if your address is flagged so any further packages get yanked. Still waiting on two of them and two others already got here.

Thanks
Super-D


----------



## raiderman (Aug 29, 2008)

you'll get a letter in about the same time it would take you normally . i got a letter once 7 days after cc order. so there you go. after that i went to a po box , because i was figuring they would chek me every time. i dont know . buy a cheap pac and find out . haha


----------



## SuperD (Aug 29, 2008)

thcheaven said:


> like posted earlier, mine when tracked, showed they were in NY since last Thur. or for 7 days now, I got them in the mail today, with no Update on the USPS "tracking" web site. So, I'd say give it a few days b4 getting mad like I did earlier today, only to find them waiting in my box! lol


You were right on the money!!! Kept checking at work and the USPS still had "Stuck in NY since the 21st". When I got home there was the package!!! I'm glad to because it was quite large. Not only did I get the package I got the free seeds they offered.

I'm a happy camper now. Just waiting for the other half of my Dr Chronic order that was shipped on the 13th to show up but for some reason I'm not having a good feeling about that one but no letter yet.

Super-D


----------



## raiderman (Aug 29, 2008)

yea , i'm gad for you dude . aint nothin worse than sweatin this shit. but it sure pans out in the in. i am waiting on mine from attitude , sent on the 22nd, may be here tomorrow, of course i'm in texas, so that must be the last stop. yea i have another order i am waiting on that is gettin me un easy. if they rip me off, i am going to tell them i am going to be waiting for them at the post office, haha, no not reallly. but i bet theyd shit,lol. lookin over thier shoulder.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 29, 2008)

i am doing a small crop of bluebery seeds coming spring i'll hook you up.Hell, i won't charge you nothin.just wen time comes gimme a addr.


----------



## blkmetal (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey Raiderman..just curious..did you ever get your order from Attitude. I'm in Texas also and I'm about to place an order with them. I've been ripped off by onestopseedshop and still waiting on an order from dr chronic that was shipped on the 8-20. He did email me and said to sit tight though..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2008)

yea got it this last teusday . it took 9 days total w/holiday.
put "420" in the code box get additional 15% off wen chekin out at attitude seeds.. k.
sorry to here about you getting ripped. we ought to fly over there, beat his ass, and rob his ass,haha


----------



## DeweyKox (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks Mountian for starting this thread.... to keep it going....

Order placed for Beans. Belladonna and White Rhino and free Super Thai Skunk. So I should have a nice balanced harvest from indica to sativa and in between.....Can't wait to crack them in and get the vegging on.......

Will update when they come in.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 13, 2008)

ordered from them 2 seperate orders at the same time,9/4/08 got emails for both orders, but one of the tracking keeps saying come back tommorow,its been saying that the whole time..but did get the smaller order today,boy talk about stress, ww feminized,blue cheese feminized, whiteberry feminized,and G13 NL x skunk feminized, so hopefully they will make my order right, got an email into them so lets see what happenes, that order was 187 bucks. so im kinda happy with them


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2008)

ordered Teusday 9th, 2 pacs Mr. Nice G13 Hashplant sensi seeds ,attitude seeds,will keep posted wen get here.went with t-shirt trac and trace because of the stealth.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 13, 2008)

i got the t-shirt too,ugly thing, no responce to my email yet,i will give them awhile


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 13, 2008)

Just tracked my order and it's in the hands of the overseas postal service. I'm hoping thesee make it. I have been 0-3 lately with the Doc. In fact only one order showed up and the seeds never cracked. I just want some good seeds DAMN ITTTTT!!!!! lol 
Fuck, how hard is it? I ship shit to my vacation spots all the time, never got caught by customs. Everything from a couple bowls in a regular envelope to a half ounce of Jack Herer priority mail. I'm like 10/10. The doc is 1/4??? WTF? He's only shipping seeds. I think the problem is he's not shipping them! Fuck, I'm getting pissed off again!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2008)

i feel for you dude , i told you he selling bagseed, but no one believes me.haha.He's qite the business man.I here people feeling sorry for him , making excuses forim. wat the people that got ripped.
i havent been dooped yet , thankfully. but it could had been me as well.
yea made order teus. i send shit to my po box.


----------



## non1994 (Sep 13, 2008)

i got mine just fine. they came in about 2 weeks also got them with the t-shirt. the only thing is that only 1 seed has germ. which really sucks


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2008)

you didnt buy nirvana seeds did you?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 13, 2008)

Your item, posted on 12/09/08 with reference #MANE1234 has been passed to the overseas postal service for delivery in UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2008)

youll getem


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 13, 2008)

oh i know


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok so i put my order in on the 9/05 just waiting on them. It said on USPS that they were going to the United States of America and then now its saying, " We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece." What does that mean? They are Alaskan Ice and the first time ive ordered seeds and cant wait to try this strain from green house.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2008)

your good , thats the end of trak and trace till it hits your door.they are always three days behind, youll get em mon or teus. mine says the same and my last order.i do T T just to see it got sent . riteGreenhouse seeds are high qlty gen. good sel.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Sep 13, 2008)

Yea thanks man. I honestly believe Green House to be the best. Not sure if you know about Alaskan Ice but it is a WWxHaze cross. 23% THC if im not mistaking which is the most I have found at this point. Im soo stoked cause Ive never had name brand shit before except for some blueberry but you never know if it really is what they say unless you know the source. I just cant wait for them to come.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2008)

say man go to thier website awsome see a video of that strain from start to fini. in3 min. green house seeds , clik the left sel. scroll down clik your strain, video will appear. bad ass. i may try that strain keep me posted ,im always hangin around , grow is all i know.. i'm waiting on my mr.nice g13 Hashplant sensi seeds, 2 pacs 360.00 . yea im waiting on mine to ,lol.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Sep 13, 2008)

Theirs a video? Ive been waiting for it. I didnt think it was up yet. lemme check. I went to the site and their isnt one for Alaskan Ice. You sure you checked that one?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2008)

no, i just new they vedioed thier strains , real professional cashh cropper and breeder. Maybe i ought to do that, haha yea rite


----------



## texas tea (Sep 13, 2008)

glad to see all the positive feedback on attitude seedbank .I've been ready to order and I sure have been interested in ordering from that site


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2008)

say texas tea this west tex. here . yea ive ordered twice so far the other one is on the way, it takes 7 to 10 days w/ cc. to hit your doorstep. great stealth to get it to you.


----------



## llLOU (Sep 14, 2008)

I ordered on the 28th August , from Attitude. From the time I dropped the money order in the mailbox till seeds at my door ( pacific northwest ) 16 days, not bad at all, butt ugly T-shirt.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 14, 2008)

cool glad to hear it


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2008)

good feelin wen those beans are landin.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 14, 2008)

Just ordered Barneys Violator Kush and G13 x Haze, some nirvana AK48, and with it I got the free G13 Thai Super Skunk and Power Skunk.

We'll see how long it takes to get to me. I ordered with international stealth and the t-shirt.


----------



## mountainhigh8 (Sep 14, 2008)

i just through my seeds in water last night and wake up this mourning and took a look and so far 3/10 of my g13 haze have cracked and 3/5 of my violator kush cracked and 6/10 of my red diesel cracked, i ordered mine about two three months ago, and they look to be very good seeds from attitude. they are the shit


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2008)

yea i order on the 9th , went t-shirt, grea stealth.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 14, 2008)

sept 9th?
let see who gets theirs first.
just got passed to overseas n US got word of it.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 14, 2008)

On my first seed order, I received a pair of garden gloves instead. I went into "ripped off panic mode and mood". My smarter half examines the gloves and found my seeds sewn into the hem of the glove. very discreet and very unnerving. We had a good laugh. Just thought I'd share. 


out.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 14, 2008)

good shit Jax


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2008)

yea , i went into panic mode once wen isaw the pkg, happy , i open it up aint shit in it looked and looked nuthin. but a pieceof paper, then i read it , says seized 20 marijuana seeds twice . 500.00 to shit. then panic mode,lol.


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 18, 2008)

YEHA!!! Finnally I can stop running around being a dick to everyone. Got my Kushberry, Strawberry D-Light, plus freebies... Ordered on the 9th!!!
Kludge, lets keep the B.S on that other thread please...
I grew Nirvana's AK48 for my first grow. It was a great plant to learn with. Doesn't get out of control on scent until flowering, and is very resiliant to heat and bacteria. I beat the shit out of them, not purposely, but u know how the first grow goes for ass's like me... After starting with that my next grow was a nightmare because I thought every plant was going to be like AK48, I lost 15 to root rot in week 3 of veg.


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 18, 2008)

llLOU said:


> I ordered on the 28th August , from Attitude. From the time I dropped the money order in the mailbox till seeds at my door ( pacific northwest ) 16 days, not bad at all, butt ugly T-shirt.


 Thats not too shabby, my friend! 
You are all aware that u can buy Visa Gift Cards and they are completely untrackable, right? 
U call up the company and make up a name and address to register it. U can register it to a completely fake name and address, but u need to remember what the name and address is. I used them thru the Doc b4 w/o having to register, but Attitude said I have to.
Just thought I would share the info...


----------



## Kludge (Sep 18, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> YEHA!!! Finnally I can stop running around being a dick to everyone. Got my Kushberry, Strawberry D-Light, plus freebies... Ordered on the 9th!!!
> Kludge, lets keep the B.S on that other thread please...


Congratulations. I'm actually glad you got yours, means I might actually get mine.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2008)

there really is a God. Glad to seeyou got your beans.i ordered on the 9th to , but i'm down by mexico. last stop comes here ,never fails, lol.now plant them.hydro.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 18, 2008)

You should be aware that if you use the gift cards you might have a problem if you have to go pick up the seeds. My first order of seeds required me to go to the post office to pick them up but I think I could have just told them to redeliver it and signed the card. I was very stoned and it was very confusing though.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2008)

Kludge said:


> You should be aware that if you use the gift cards you might have a problem if you have to go pick up the seeds. My first order of seeds required me to go to the post office to pick them up but I think I could have just told them to redeliver it and signed the card. I was very stoned and it was very confusing though.


 hahahahahahahaha


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2008)

i dont laugh much here , or any where else for that matters, but wen iread these threads i cant stop. damn lamp fell on my laptop ,nose dived the key board, difficult to type with these popsicle stiks,


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 18, 2008)

Kludge said:


> Congratulations. I'm actually glad you got yours, means I might actually get mine.


I hope u get them too, nothing much worse than being ganked. Even if we have probs here and there, I would never wish anything bad on u. Life is tough enuff w/o shit like that happening. 



raiderman said:


> there really is a God. Glad to seeyou got your beans.i ordered on the 9th to , but i'm down by mexico. last stop comes here ,never fails, lol.now plant them.hydro.


Thanks Raider! I thought for sure they would get siezed when Rachel from Attitude said she didn't put a T-Shirt in my order... If customs would have opened my package, I wouldn't have shit...
If they open it and u have a t-shirt in there, it's prob like 50/50


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 18, 2008)

Kludge said:


> You should be aware that if you use the gift cards you might have a problem if you have to go pick up the seeds. My first order of seeds required me to go to the post office to pick them up but I think I could have just told them to redeliver it and signed the card. I was very stoned and it was very confusing though.


I don't think the post office has anything to do with the gift card, that info is just for the billing address, they only see the shipping address at the PO. Is that what u were thinking?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2008)

maybe tomorrow, thos 2 pacs i ordered were 360.00 sensi HP seeds.
also waiting on bluemoonshine from planet skunk


----------



## Kludge (Sep 18, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> I don't think the post office has anything to do with the gift card, that info is just for the billing address, they only see the shipping address at the PO. Is that what u were thinking?


Mine was sent signature required so I THINK he was supposed to sign the card so they could redeliver it but I wasn't sure so my buddy just went and picked them up. His real name was on the package.


----------



## BigBud992 (Sep 18, 2008)

Just ordered 2x5pk of fem seeds from Nirvana on the 16th, and 8 different strains of fem 'pick n mix' from ATTITUDE today with international stealth + t-shirt

Been hearin' so much good shit about Attitude...couldn't resist!! Will update when I get em!


----------



## Kludge (Sep 18, 2008)

raiderman said:


> i dont laugh much here , or any where else for that matters, but wen iread these threads i cant stop. damn lamp fell on my laptop ,nose dived the key board, difficult to type with these popsicle stiks,


Laughter is your friend...
Laughter is the Best Medicine for Your Heart


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2008)

can only make short sentences. keys are everywhere. damn well, i guess i know where 800.00 is goin.fkin popcicle stiks.


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Jan 27, 2009)

yes sir. add 420 in the box an u get some bucks knocked off. good seedbank for peeps in the states to go thru. they also do guaranteed shippin


----------



## GrowDat (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey everyone I placed an order today for some Blueberry auto, stealth +shirt lets see what happens.... im here in FL, i really hope i get them 80 bucks on the line.. ill keep you posted (how long before you get email to track order?)


----------



## parttimer (Feb 13, 2009)

Glad to hear these are a respectable site, i found a few vague reviews of them before ordering my first ever seeds. Unfortunatly I now know about the discount code *sigh* oh well at least i know for next time. Im gonna try Joint Doctors Diesel Ryder for my first grow attempt. Plus there sending me these free G13 LABS THAI SUPER SKUNK 5 Reg SEEDS and 1 X GIGABUD FEMINIZED SEED.


----------



## JNup (Feb 15, 2009)

parttimer said:


> Glad to hear these are a respectable site, i found a few vague reviews of them before ordering my first ever seeds. Unfortunatly I now know about the discount code *sigh* oh well at least i know for next time. Im gonna try Joint Doctors Diesel Ryder for my first grow attempt. Plus there sending me these free G13 LABS THAI SUPER SKUNK 5 Reg SEEDS and 1 X GIGABUD FEMINIZED SEED.



i had some problems wit my 1 free fem gigabud seed. took a while to germ and then never sprouted


----------



## parttimer (Feb 15, 2009)

Im planning on putting all the free seeds to one side to begin with. Im just going to try the diesel as the space im using is more suited to lowryder. And as a noob i dont want to use everything at once, hopefully i will learn things from the first ones that i can improve on the second.


----------



## GrowDat (Feb 16, 2009)

^ good thinking!


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 16, 2009)

parttimer said:


> Im planning on putting all the free seeds to one side to begin with. Im just going to try the diesel as the space im using is more suited to lowryder. And *as a noob* i dont want to use everything at once, hopefully i will learn things from the first ones that i can improve on the second.


 

Regardless of space and strain you may want to save your higher quality beans for your second or later attempt to grow when you will know more, have more experience and be less likely to screw something up and either kill off your plants or grow them in an inefficient way with less than the best conditions you can provide and reduce your yield. 

Myself I would start with the free beans or inexpensive beans and even if they are a strain that you think may be to tall for your space just veg them a shorter period of time to keep them manageable for your space but use the cheap or free beans to learn on and then grow your higher dollar higher quality beans once you have some experience under your belt. 

At least that is my opinion.


----------



## parttimer (Feb 18, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> Regardless of space and strain you may want to save your higher quality beans for your second or later attempt to grow when you will know more, have more experience and be less likely to screw something up and either kill off your plants or grow them in an inefficient way with less than the best conditions you can provide and reduce your yield.
> 
> Myself I would start with the free beans or inexpensive beans and even if they are a strain that you think may be to tall for your space just veg them a shorter period of time to keep them manageable for your space but use the cheap or free beans to learn on and then grow your higher dollar higher quality beans once you have some experience under your belt.
> 
> At least that is my opinion.


Well everything arrived today. And due to the limited space im only trying to germinate 3 of the ryders to begin with, leaving me some of the better quality ones for my next attempt. I must admit to being tempted by the gigabud one though as I have heard the smell from these diesels is gonna be rank during flowering.


----------



## Chipp (Feb 18, 2009)

Quick question for everyone who has ordered international shipping with the SUPER STEALTH OPTION (in the T-shirt). Were the seeds still in the breeder's packaging? I like the sounds of the super stealth shipping, but I'd still like the seeds to be in the original packaging!

I'm JUST about to order and I'd like to know fast. If anyone knows for sure either, please let me know!

EDIT: Too late... My impulses got the better of me... This place has enough good reviews that I think it's fine!


----------



## JNup (Feb 18, 2009)

i have order all different ways from attitude and they always in the original package


----------



## gotkush? (Feb 19, 2009)

sure wish i would have known about the riu member discount, i JUST confirmed my order, i cant wait(white widow, diesel, and free thai super skunk) and their all fem.


----------



## parttimer (Feb 19, 2009)

gotkush? said:


> sure wish i would have known about the riu member discount, i JUST confirmed my order, i cant wait(white widow, diesel, and free thai super skunk) and their all fem.


Yeah me to, for anyone else reading this Voucher code 420 gets a 15% discount.


----------



## murdanotez (Feb 19, 2009)

FOR EVERYONES INFORMATION 
as of today, this noob thanks to all yall help is on deck wit beanz from green house, and da joint doctor and g13 freebies from the tude
all are good even the freebies and i am a A1 certified street [email protected]!#a so take my word 4 it. I know as a newb that fa sho is goo d to know ya dig? Just my 2 cents


----------



## murdanotez (Feb 19, 2009)

Fa sho
it aint really stealth for real
check out royal mail
look for customs info
they say da beanz never even go thru customs!
Its certified and the chick rach ALWAYS gets at you. I love em!


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 19, 2009)

parttimer said:


> Yeah me to, for anyone else reading this Voucher code 420 gets a 15% discount.


 
While I had never tried Attitude Seeds and even though it only got a 2 star rating on Greenmans seedbanks rating site because so many people here have raved about it I thought I would give it a try. I typed in the 420 and I did not get a discount. Maybe it does not work for first time buyers and maybe there was some other reason but I used it and I did not get the discount.


----------



## parttimer (Feb 19, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> While I had never tried Attitude Seeds and even though it only got a 2 star rating on Greenmans seedbanks rating site because so many people here have raved about it I thought I would give it a try. I typed in the 420 and I did not get a discount. Maybe it does not work for first time buyers and maybe there was some other reason but I used it and I did not get the discount.


I diddnt know about it on my first order so im not sure if thats the reason, did you put Riu as the place you heard about them? The code is definately right i just dug out the card they sent me with my order to doublecheck it fearing i had typo'd it.


----------



## Chipp (Feb 19, 2009)

Hmm... I wonder why greenman's seedbank ratings only gave it a 2 star? I read this entire thread, and also a super long thread at the gardenscure, and everyone raved about this place. The order I placed had great prices too... Now we can only hope it germinates okay...


----------



## Relaxed (Feb 19, 2009)

Great experience. 8 days. Discount--yes. orig. package in stealth.


----------



## duke23 (Feb 19, 2009)

Which shipping option works best. The regular or is it worth it for a t-shirt option and will it fit in a mail box?


----------



## Relaxed (Feb 19, 2009)

used stealth t shirt. package size of rolled up tshirt and fits normal mailbox. No sig needed and left in mail box.


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 1, 2009)

yo. ordered from nirvana couple years back got them. been doing white widow and bubbilicious for years now. finally time for new strains, blue cheese, super lemon haze, and cheisel ordered from attitude. ill let yall know if they get here.


----------



## x420xTeXaN (Mar 1, 2009)

man i so dont know who to go with i guess im parnoid but hey everyone else does it. so attitude or nirvana basically????


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 1, 2009)

Chipp said:


> Hmm... *I wonder why greenman's seedbank ratings only gave it a 2 star? *I read this entire thread, and also a super long thread at the gardenscure, and everyone raved about this place. The order I placed had great prices too... Now we can only hope it germinates okay...


 
It is only my opinion but if you read the information at the top of Greenmans rating page is says Attitude Seeds was only added to his rating site in January. That means he himself and the handful of friends he relies on for information from their experiences with different seedbanks have likely not had enough time to try Attitude much if at all and to feel sure that a higher rating cam be given. 

Greenman does not rely on unknown people emailing and saying this place or that IS GREAT! For all he knows it is the seedbanks owner and or employees trying to get a higher rating, even if it is not deserved, to increase their business.

So my guess is that he is simply playing it safe until he knows for sure that Attitude Seeds does in fact deserve a higher rating. 

He does what he believes is right and not what unknown people tell him. The different seedbanks on his list will go up and down in numbers of stars over time. Two of the seedbanks he now has listed once had a full five stars and now both have dropped slightly so it is not as if once he feels some seedbank is good they receive a lifetime top rating. They have to earn it and then keep their standards and quality and shipping and delivery and customer service and pricing and assortment up to first earn a high rating and then retain a high rating. 

I had never tried Attitude Seeds so I decided to give them a try and see how they were. Their assortment is very good and ranges from very low priced beans, which because of their pricing I would tend to be rather dubious about the quality of their genetics and the viability of the beans, to higher priced strains but even the highest priced strains are not out of line compared to high rated seedbanks so I would say their pricing in fair. 

I went whole hog and tried the super stealth tee shirt shipping. The confirmation email said 7 to 10 work days for international shipping. Using the track and trace number each day I found that in my case my beans had not left the UK in that period of time but then most people say that they receive quick delivery so maybe my case was the rare one so while based on my single experience I would want to say the shipping is slow I realize that only one purchase id not enough to swear that is always the case so likely as I said I may have been the rare case given all that others have said about shipping time. 

The tee shirt is a quality tee shirt, Fruit of the Loom, but the image and lettering on it is very low quality, that is unless once again I turned out to be the rare case. Every letter on mine is only partially there. I have bought tee shirts at concerts with faces or images and words on them and have worn them for years and washed them near countless times and the images or faces and lettering is still in better condition than the brand new never worn never washed Attitude Seeds tee shirt image and lettering is. It may be worth taking that route for purposes of stealth but it certainly is not worth picking that shipping option if you are hoping for a really great tee shirt, that again is unless just like the shipping in my case I just happened to get the one really crummy tee shirt in the box. Considering the price of the tee shirt shipping and what I received I doubt I would make the same choice again since I would not care to collect a number of overpriced tee shirts with low quality images and lettering on them. 

The free G13 Labs beans were not at all impressive looking. They are the tiniest beans I have ever seen. They are roughly the size of the head of a pin rounded out at most and some were smaller. They may be viable beans and may surprise the heck out of me but they do not appear to be robust beans and are way, way smaller than any beans I have ever purchased. Until I try them and find out if they have an acceptable germ rate and if then they produce robust vigorous plants what have good genetics and have an average or better level of potency 

I will not say they are junk but looking at them does not instill much confidence and they do not look at all impressive. Maybe I will be fooled by them, I hope I am, but I tend to believe the reason they give them away is because they are very inexpensive to Attitude Seeds and they are not in high demand and they do not bring a high profit to Attitude Seeds when they are sold and possibly when they are people are less than impressed and do not purchase them again so Attitude Seeds still offers them for sale but uses them as free giveaways so people feel they got way more for their expenditure when they look at what they paid for their actual order and the cost of shipping and then check the retail price of the free beans and subtract it because doing that makes it appear as if you got a really good deal. But if the free beans have a low germ rate and are mediocre at best then can you really consider them to have been something worth the retail value that people will deduct from their order that then gives them the impression they received a super deal? 

If the beans fool me then it will have turned out to be a great deal but if not then they might as well not toss them in because the time and effort and cost to grow them when you could instead be growing something of high quality for the same time and effort and cost may make them not worth growing.
 
So that is my opinion of why I believe Greenman gave Attitude Seeds a low rating and my own singular experience and personal opinion about Attitude Seeds.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Mar 1, 2009)

Relaxed said:


> used stealth t shirt. package size of EDITED


Please do not discuss stealth packaging. I want to be able to continue to use this seedbank. Thanks.


----------



## gotkush? (Mar 1, 2009)

got my seeds yesterday, just like they guaranteed, plus some free goodies, no one can beat that.


----------



## alexlock85 (Apr 14, 2009)

Placed my first order from any seed bank today from Attitude! Little bit nervous but more so happy/excited. Will keep everyone updated on when/if they get here.


----------



## odbsmydog (Apr 14, 2009)

got my satori's in yesterday, they look friggin' awesome, especially compared to the g13 thai skunks. i used the cheapest shipping possible and it got here in about a week. I wish i would of gotten them through mandala though and waited the extra week or 2 to get the safari mix, because they would probably be a lot better than these thai skunks..


----------



## olddirtybudda (Apr 14, 2009)

i got mine about 10 buisness days later I went the cheap route was not really impressed with there idea of stealth but I cant complain I got them oh yeah got some freebies also very cool so far i would order from them but have yet to germ them so the quality of finished product is up for debate but I have heard(read) of decent results hope the same for me or whoever have and may order good luck to u all


----------



## Choppr (Apr 17, 2009)

I just got a sweet FoTL Heavy Cotton T Shirt from Attitude today...Black, with a green grunge frame on the front....420 in a thick distressed font & an upside-down "BarCode" type of thing inside the grungy frame...It's a pretty cool shirt....

Oh yeah... beans arrived today too...only took 9 days (including a weekend)....

Big Props to Attitude !!!


----------



## alexlock85 (Apr 22, 2009)

Placed my order last Tuesday...hoping it gets here within the next couple of days...getting nervous. 

UPS tracking says " Your item arrived in the United States in ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) at 5:08 PM on April 17, 2009." 

Does this mean it already went through customs?


----------



## RC7 (Apr 22, 2009)

I ordered mine on 4/14 and got here 7 days later 4/21, i used to "stealth" t shirt method but it wasn't too stealth if you ask me lol. Anyway i give them an A+


----------



## alexlock85 (Apr 22, 2009)

RC7 said:


> I ordered mine on 4/14 and got here 7 days later 4/21, i used to "stealth" t shirt method but it wasn't too stealth if you ask me lol. Anyway i give them an A+


I'm on the east coast and I used the stealth method...why do you say it wasn't so stealth?


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Apr 22, 2009)

u can't go wrong with attitude


----------



## alexlock85 (Apr 22, 2009)

If a package has arrived at the "ISC New York" has it already been through customs??


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 22, 2009)

ISC is IMAGING SUPPLIES COALITION. The ISC has a long history of working with Customs and Border Protection in identifying and seizing counterfeit products headed for the US and Latin American markets.

It means the organization that Customs relies on to find things that are illegal or dangerous now has your order and is checking it out to see if it is cool and the gang or not. Now is the risky time.


----------



## alexlock85 (Apr 22, 2009)

Damn...I thought I was in the clear...


----------



## alexlock85 (Apr 22, 2009)

I guess this thread is completely wrong then : https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/117470-usps-wtf-attitude-seeds.html


----------



## alexlock85 (Apr 22, 2009)

I just realized putting "Current Resident" as the person being shipped to probably wasn't the best idea. Do you think this will draw attention??


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Apr 22, 2009)

i orderd my beans and got them sent to my house .. used real name and all no problems


----------



## alexlock85 (Apr 22, 2009)

NO more worries guys!!! Just got my t-shirt/seeds in the mail...what a rush. 5 feminized Blue Widow, 1 Feminized G13 Skunk #1, and 5 thai skunk. Looking forward to my first grow.


----------



## OCgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

My tracking from Attitude says it hit NY customs on 4/15 and USPS hasn't updated their website...so I'm freaking out and worrying that they got stopped in customs. It's been over a week since my package has supposedly been in NYC (and I don't live in NYC) so I'm getting rather worried...


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Apr 23, 2009)

OCgirl said:


> My tracking from Attitude says it hit NY customs on 4/15 and USPS hasn't updated their website...so I'm freaking out and worrying that they got stopped in customs. It's been over a week since my package has supposedly been in NYC (and I don't live in NYC) so I'm getting rather worried...


 
jus chill they will come


----------



## OCgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Great news...the beans, along with some freebies, arrived yesterday! Whew! Can't sow them now until after our summer trip, but I am looking forward to it!


----------



## qwerty0260 (May 19, 2009)

Hey guys. I was thinking about buying some Alaskan Ice and White Widow for my next grow from attitude. Im still new at growing so I wasn't going to grow all of my seeds at once. I was wondering how long my seeds will stay good for. A month, a couple months, a year. Any replies are welcome. Thx. +rep to whoever started this thread to. Peace.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (May 20, 2009)

i had seeds stored for like 4-6 months before i did my grow .. u should be fine ...


----------



## qwerty0260 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info Skunky +rep.


----------



## 420Chef (May 20, 2009)

I ordered a 3 pack of Afghan Kush From the Attitude. They came in 6 days from the time I ordered them.( In Breeder pack.)


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (May 20, 2009)

qwerty0260 said:


> Hey guys. I was thinking about buying some Alaskan Ice and White Widow for my next grow from attitude. Im still new at growing so I wasn't going to grow all of my seeds at once. I was wondering how long my seeds will stay good for. A month, a couple months, a year. Any replies are welcome. Thx. +rep to whoever started this thread to. Peace.


Seeds can last anywhere from 1-2 years without refrigeration without a noticeable drop in germination rates (2 years is starting to push it).

With refrigeration they can last 2-5 years and be pretty damn health. For the most part I wouldn't worry about it. 

The seeds I'm picking up next week from Amsterdam won't be used till this winter or next spring/summer time. You should be fine man. 

P.S. I'm also buying a fuck load of seeds so that helps my situation out a bit more. I'm getting 15 seeds of each strain I want to grow. So even if half germinate I should be fine.


----------



## qwerty0260 (May 22, 2009)

Thx for the info RonJohn. +rep. Just wondering, how much are you paying for all your seeds?


----------



## djmendoza21 (May 26, 2009)

whats wrong with there site?


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jun 8, 2009)

i got my seeds today, so far im 3 for 3 using regular shipping i orderd on May. 30th got them Jun. 8 got me som kushberry ...


----------



## players1000 (Jul 10, 2009)

i have ordered from them and they are true to there word! I placed an order with them and asked them for priority international shipping and i got my order in 7 days. if you go via usps it takes longer. I wouldnt trip it will make it!


----------



## parsoned (Jul 24, 2009)

Couple of issues with 'Tude. Not answering phone - 5 expensive Int'l calls, nothing but answering machine. 

80% failure rate on Dutch Passion Taiga Seeds - expensive crap.

Never sent the T shirt promised with order.

I won't do business w/them again.


----------



## FrankRuzzo (Aug 11, 2009)

ive always heard pretty good stuff about attitude so i placed my order Aug 4th. Aug 10th USPS website said that they had been delivered even tho i have not gotten them. I was kinda freaked so i called them and they said that if it says its been delivered they cant keep their guaranty even tho i ordered guarantied shipping with the t-shirt and what not. Im hopping i get them today and it was just an error on usps part as i seen that some people have had similar problems like saying they where still in NY but they where in their mail box. but i didnt read about anyone havin had my exact experience. has anyone?


----------



## FrankRuzzo (Aug 11, 2009)

HAHA My order came in!!! aint it funny... just a few minutes after i posted the last post, i get a text sayin your t-shirt came inn. Now i hope that t-shirt comes with my seeds 2 instead of a letter from customs lol. Unfortunatly im at work until 6 pm eastern so i wont find out until tonight, but i swer i feel like tellin my boss i got some serious bussines to attend to and ride out lol


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 11, 2009)

FrankRuzzo said:


> HAHA My order came in!!! aint it funny... just a few minutes after i posted the last post, i get a text sayin your t-shirt came inn. Now i hope that t-shirt comes with my seeds 2 instead of a letter from customs lol. Unfortunatly im at work until 6 pm eastern so i wont find out until tonight, but i swer i feel like tellin my boss i got some serious bussines to attend to and ride out lol


 
i dont know why people trip .. attitude always comes through ..


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 11, 2009)

People always trip on attitude.
usps tracking sucks ass.


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 11, 2009)

8 days from uk to ohio........t-shirt option and use 420 as coupon for 10% off.....i got 65 off and shipping was only 22$


----------



## MichiganGrower (Aug 11, 2009)

placing my order right now... cant decide between a blueberry strain and a bubblegum strain...


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 11, 2009)

MichiganGrower said:


> placing my order right now... cant decide between a blueberry strain and a bubblegum strain...


Try White Berry from Paradise seeds.
Killer smoke and easy to grow.
Got some Apple Jack from seedism.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 11, 2009)

MichiganGrower said:


> placing my order right now... cant decide between a blueberry strain and a bubblegum strain...


 
Bubble Gum is a bomb smoke.... think im gonna get a Purple Kush Clone and cross it with Bubble Gum ... and call it purple Gum


----------



## FrankRuzzo (Aug 13, 2009)

my package arrived wednesday like i hoped. fro the ones that dont know, tueday USPS website said my shipment was delivered but i hadn't gotten it so i was kinda freakin out a bit lol. But i got it the next day like i said and it only took 7 days from UK to GA


----------



## drizzy777 (Aug 13, 2009)

40acres said:


> doesnt the attitude give a discoutn to RIU members. Something about entering 420 in the box?


iv ordered frm this seed bank and was very satisfied i wasnt paranoid and i live in the u.s (mw) just patiently for them to arrive took about 7 days


----------



## drewbert33 (Aug 13, 2009)

How come everyone orders with the t-shirt instead of the wallet? Is there some disadvantage to ordering the wallet instead of the shirt?


----------



## londonfog (Aug 13, 2009)

drewbert33 said:


> How come everyone orders with the t-shirt instead of the wallet? Is there some disadvantage to ordering the wallet instead of the shirt?


 Because they open the breeder pack to ship...most people want the breeder pack intact.


----------



## drewbert33 (Aug 13, 2009)

londonfog said:


> Because they open the breeder pack to ship...most people want the breeder pack intact.


 Oh okay, that makes sense. thanks.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 13, 2009)

ugmjfarmer said:


> I might order again depending on what they say to me. Did you do a TShirt or Track and trace? Mine was lowest priced shipping.


Well dur, that's your problem.

Both times I've ordered from them, I did stealth shipping and both got to my house with little gifts 

Next time don't be a cheap ass and dish out the extra $10-15 to make sure your seeds actually get there (don't mean to be a dick but come on, you're goin to dish out $80 for seeds but not $10 for shipping/concealment?)


----------



## mad mick the lunatic (Aug 17, 2009)

ganxtah said:


> i did... but it was last thursday... still waiting... havent felt this paranoid in forever... prolly wont ever order seeds again... im on probation... last thing i need is a stupid seed possesion charge to goto prison. but ive been googling for about 23490578 hours and havent heard of any arrest of someone actually getting into trouble... just a letter of the seeds getting seized.


 how much jail do you think you will do for buying seeds i've had my web sites closed down by google citing illegal activity and still no cops


----------



## directional (Aug 17, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Well dur, that's your problem.
> 
> Both times I've ordered from them, I did stealth shipping and both got to my house with little gifts
> 
> Next time don't be a cheap ass and dish out the extra $10-15 to make sure your seeds actually get there (don't mean to be a dick but come on, you're goin to dish out $80 for seeds but not $10 for shipping/concealment?)


agreed.. i know a couple of people including myself that have used attitude with the stealth and track shipping.. they were at the door within 2 weeks with a t-shirt, extras, etc. a couple of the seeds were duds BUT i highly recommend them.


----------



## djmendoza21 (Aug 18, 2009)

THey go out the door and now you want some more!!


----------



## jaystar1086 (Aug 27, 2009)

hey guys i just placed an order for 6 fem ogkush and 6 fem la confidential re packed/wallet method, any1 ever went this way? kinda concerned about them getting crushed now. an
y1 ever went w/ the wallet only? Thanks guys


----------



## guitarman7311 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey they give a phone number, shoot , no one else in the seed business that I know of does that !!


----------



## guitarman7311 (Sep 10, 2009)

ganxtah said:


> i did... but it was last thursday... still waiting... havent felt this paranoid in forever... prolly wont ever order seeds again... im on probation... last thing i need is a stupid seed possesion charge to goto prison. but ive been googling for about 23490578 hours and havent heard of any arrest of someone actually getting into trouble... just a letter of the seeds getting seized.


 
Hee I would imagine the most you would get even if you were caught with seeds would be a small fine. The only way I see mj seeds being harmful is if a cop finds a couple in your car giving him reason to search it.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2009)

mine says shipped on 28 th of august still no beans.the trak and trace says entered NY on sept. 2nd...they must have put the wrong adress on my envelope ,, 9 days from NY and still no beans.bullshit.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 11, 2009)

just made my 7th order from them

The Church-Green House
Big Bang-Green House
Lemon Skunk-Green House
Free-Dna La Woman
Free-Dna Sour Cream
Free-Dna La Confidental


----------



## guitarman7311 (Sep 18, 2009)

Took 7 days but my 2 beans arrived safely from The attitude seedbank.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2009)

my beans arrive 3 days ago,a little lter than usual.,attitude rox.


----------



## guitarman7311 (Sep 19, 2009)

1 bean sprouted in about 9 hours. la woman feminized, and my other white widow bean is still not cracked after 1 day. will update when it cracks. My beans from The attitude seedbank were not stealth packed. I figured oh how many years would they gimme for 2 seeds and since I stopped smokin ciggarettes it wouldnt be so bad and free jail food ... yummy !!!!


----------



## gabrownzfan (Sep 19, 2009)

Just wanted to add my $.02 - I ordered 5 from worldwide seeds - white widow - of the 5 - the fiirst 2 I started died, they just fell over - of the 3 remaining - 2 came up and are looking good so far. they are fem seeds so I'm going to just make some clones. By the way - i sent the seeds to a friends house just in case - now i owe them an OZ - better safe than sorry. Anybody have an idea of a good strain to buy? i was thinking of trying some that are easy to grow and fight off infestation - I'm a newb also - just getting ready for my first harvest any day now - just bag weed but they are looking and smelling AWESOME!!!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2009)

yea, any indoor growing would make the bagseed even better.if yu go fem. try flying dutchman blueberry skunk,i havav couple pax i bot few months ago, need to gro them, but i heard its easy growing plant and germ g13hpmis the best and aesy gro, if yu can get pass the price.


----------



## BudBag (Sep 19, 2009)

I got 2 packs of diesel ryder. 0 out of 14 sprouted. 6 cracked the shell then died. I cant say that I blame The attitude, but they did come from there seed bank. I am going to try them again with a different breeder. I am hoping for some better success.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 19, 2009)

0 for 14 sounds like almost certain user error.. I find it hard to believe that 14 out of 14 seeds from 2 diff packs were sterile. Its possible, dont get me wrong.. But highly unlikely.. But dont feel too bad.. I killed some Blueberry and White Berry seeds with too much heat before I got a method down that works... What are your germing methods?


----------



## BudBag (Sep 19, 2009)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


> 0 for 14 sounds like almost certain user error.. I find it hard to believe that 14 out of 14 seeds from 2 diff packs were sterile. Its possible, dont get me wrong.. But highly unlikely.. But dont feel too bad.. I killed some Blueberry and White Berry seeds with too much heat before I got a method down that works... What are your germing methods?


I dont feel bad... I feel ripped off. These are not the first seeds I've sown. I have tried 4 methods of germination on these... They are bunk.


----------



## guitarman7311 (Sep 20, 2009)

the one guy says he got 0 outta 14 beans is soakin them in alchohol or somethin lol. And Ive never had a plant die, you must use crappy soil mixture. Go buy miracle grow potting soil, any 1 but organic, that is a ez way to get a healthy plant every time. When u bud get a bloom fertilizer.


----------



## truevoodoo (Sep 20, 2009)

gabrownzfan said:


> Anybody have an idea of a good strain to buy? i was thinking of trying some that are easy to grow and fight off infestation


why ?

are you planning on fighting off an infestation ... 

it seems if you are planning on it, you may have answered your own question. not growing wherever you plan on having this infestation may be a viable alternative ...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2009)

here's the bes way to germ. put seed in qarter inch deep in seedling soil, water using ro or ph water,reg faucet water will kill seeds if not ph depending on how much chemicals are in yure water,less yure gettin well water,seedling or cloning nute help for greater %.,72-80 temp,wait.i get 100% breakm ground in 2 to 3 days and clones are 95% roots.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 23, 2009)

yeah just got mine today
even got THE TUDE MUG Their Badass


----------



## guitarman7311 (Sep 24, 2009)

Well my 2 seeds I got, white widow feminized g13, and freebie, LA woman from dna genetics feminized. La woman sprouted in like 9 hours. UNFRIGGINBELIEVABLE !!! Ya and the white widow took about a day and a half to sprout. Both are doing well after 3 days. Im excited, I may do a journal hee.I ordered 2 more from Attitude. Ok Im no big grower I just like the thrill of growin 1 or 2 plants in my closet every other year or so.


----------



## jguy21 (Oct 6, 2009)

How long did it normally take yall to get your seeds? Its been about 7 days for me so far (regular days not business days)

I ordered it on October 1st and I got the tracking number with it, and USPS didnt update anything until yesterday when it said it had arrived at the ISC New York on October 2nd. Which I thought that was fast 1day to get from England to New York. But it seems wierd that its been in NYC for 4 days now. Which I guess since they update so slow it could be delivered tomorrow for all i know....shitty USPS

Just wondering if this is normal...??


----------



## cali-high (Oct 6, 2009)

like 2 wks is normal


----------



## aboleth (Oct 6, 2009)

These guys are legit.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 7, 2009)

usually 7 days for me . my las took 17 days to deliver,no mtter t, the attitude comes throu.


----------



## jguy21 (Oct 9, 2009)

raiderman said:


> usually 7 days for me . my las took 17 days to deliver,no mtter t, the attitude comes throu.


GOT EM TODAY!!!

Tshirts not too bad either. I got a lil nervous for a while there, just bcuz it took 1day to get to New York from London then the tracking didnt say anything for 7days until today. 

Thats just bcuz usps SUCKS though!!

I would definitely recommend attitude seed bank though!


----------



## McLovin420 (Oct 9, 2009)

Got mine in 7 days


----------



## rebelmandziukan (Oct 10, 2009)

ya attitude is a good seed bank. takes 2 weeks to get my orders never had a problem with them. got 9 outa 10 germination on brains damage strain. waiting for power plant feminised. i like the free seeds the most! getting sour cream fem and la woman fem cant wait to gro thos girls


----------



## raiderman (Oct 10, 2009)

my power plant freebie became one large cola,great deal.


----------



## MOBee (Oct 10, 2009)

First order: 5 Days (Seedsman White widow)
Second order: 4 Days (serious seed ak47)


----------



## hashbean85 (Oct 10, 2009)

Attitude always comes through, never a problem!


----------



## spontcumb (Oct 10, 2009)

I've had 3 separate episodes of having my seed order confiscated at Customs and getting the "Standard" letter from Homeland Security. It happened when I ordered from Nirvana, it happened with an order from Dr. Chronic and the third time was an order with....it was Nirvana again.
Ever since I found the Attitude, I've never had seeds confiscated. I always have them in less than 2 weeks....sometimes in as few as 5 days, (I'm in the US). As for tracking my orders....Once they leave the UK and the USPS confirms receipt, I stop tracking. I'm so certain of the safety of my order that once they get to the USPS, I know they'll be in my mailbox within 5 days. I always order the stealth with a t-shirt. They've got some pretty cool shirts. Never disappointed. And the end product....when it's harvest time....I'm back in Amsterdam! I don't work for them or have any connections to them. They simply are the best. I place orders, sometimes for only 1 seed. And still, they send a freebie, and usually a feminized seed! Sorry to babble on, but the Attitude has 100% of my business. Peace


----------



## spontcumb (Oct 10, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> It is only my opinion but if you read the information at the top of Greenmans rating page is says Attitude Seeds was only added to his rating site in January. That means he himself and the handful of friends he relies on for information from their experiences with different seedbanks have likely not had enough time to try Attitude much if at all and to feel sure that a higher rating cam be given.
> 
> Greenman does not rely on unknown people emailing and saying this place or that IS GREAT! For all he knows it is the seedbanks owner and or employees trying to get a higher rating, even if it is not deserved, to increase their business.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your mostly unbiased review of the Attitude. Or more so the explanation for Greenman's low rating. I hate to say this but, I think you might just be that "one" person who experienced an unusually low level of service than most others. I've sung the praises of the Attitude quite a number of times. I've simply found them to be the most reliable place on the internet. I've never had seeds confiscated, never received an incorrect order, customer service is great, the tee's I've gotten have all been clever and of high quality. And since I"ve been ordering from them for nearly 2 years, I've had 100% germ rate, 100% female and the end product has never been a disappointment to me. I hope to read your review of one your grows. And thanks for the explanation!! Peace


----------



## erniechef (Oct 10, 2009)

i placed my 2 nd order with attitude and thay rock i live in canada and it takes about 2 weeks ,right now i have 7 lowryder#2 and 2 easyryder budding and 1 purple kush bag seed and ond da way is. 10 lowryders #2 5 blueryders and 4 feminized freebees. THERE#1.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 11, 2009)

i would like to add that all the freebies i've planted turned out perfect non hermie females.wen finished , its a 400.00 plant for free.


----------



## stickyickys (Oct 16, 2009)

i've ordered, over the last decade or so, about 180 different strains from various places (not including what i just ordered from attitude) and I have to say that this was by far the best experience i've had with ANY seedbank....and the absolute fastest.

my first order with attitude....ordered the following:

flying dutchmen - pineapple punch 

barney's farm feminized -
utopia haze
g13 haze
amnesia lemon
red diesel
violator kush
blue cheese
LSD


got 5 freebies - 1 seed of each but they're all feminized so that works just fine 

DNA la conf, la woman, sour cream
dinafem - blue widow and cali hash


I placed this order on the 9th I think got them today, the 16th (oct btw). I also happen to be in CA so that's FAST. it was processed fast, shipped fast, and for like 11 bucks more i got my shirt with the guarantee, so if they didn't arrive i would have gotten it replaced. 

totally great place, quick replies bout anything. definitely will use them again and again and again.


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2009)

W.O.S afgan kush (landrace),R.P TORA BORA my second order


----------



## Bluemax (Oct 16, 2009)

Attitude rock,they're awesome,and every single free side ive had has grown


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah my 1st order came within a week, shipped within 12 hours.
I ordered my 2nd order on the 14th, it's been in the US 2 days already, should b here by Monday I'm thinking.
Also I don't do the shirts, I go with the mug and get the breeder packs.
Also got some "Smarties" which they call "Sweets" when ya have the option to add it to shipping, they taste like M&Ms yum yum
but im not gonna pay $3 for em again.
Ill keep collecting cool mugs.


----------



## rajeanno (Oct 17, 2009)

ive went thru attitude.... they do a very good job with stealth sending but i have yet to mature a plant from them


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 17, 2009)

rajeanno said:


> ive went thru attitude.... they do a very good job with stealth sending but i have yet to mature a plant from them


Welcome to RIU
how many times have you ordered?
How many seeds?
They need a bit of care to get the end product, so that would hardly be attitudes fault. 
I had a strain that only 1 germed and then died (Barney Farm Red Diesel, but all the others were great .
Ill even be ordering this one again on my next order.

Im waiting on my 2nd order, when it shows (prob Monday), I'll be placing another order.


----------



## Dr.RR (Oct 17, 2009)

Phenom420 said:


> Welcome to RIU
> how many times have you ordered?
> How many seeds?
> They need a bit of care to get the end product, so that would hardly be attitudes fault.
> ...


I've ordered from them twice now, no problems. All seeds germinated within 48 hours. I hate the shipping fee's but should I really bitch about that?


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 17, 2009)

Dr.RR said:


> I've ordered from them twice now, no problems. All seeds germinated within 48 hours. I hate the shipping fee's but should I really bitch about that?


Hey use the promo code 420, gets ya 10% off, for me it usually cancels out the high shipping. 

I would also rather spend $10 and get a guarantee that I'm gonna get something for my money, also they ship mine within 12 hours of my order so I consider it well spent.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 17, 2009)

definately,make sure watever yu get in the garauntee that its somethin that will fit in yure box or yure gonna have to go get it if they miss yu.actually i've gone reg. shipping which i've gotten my las 5 like that ,but its not garauntee but track and trace is automatic withit also and i can see it and know its shipped.


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah I love the tracking nfo, nice to have a idea when to be ready.
I got rockwools waiting to soak.


----------



## 420hydro (Oct 18, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> The tee shirt is a quality tee shirt, Fruit of the Loom, but the image and lettering on it is very low quality, that is unless once again I turned out to be the rare case. Every letter on mine is only partially there. I have bought tee shirts at concerts with faces or images and words on them and have worn them for years and washed them near countless times and the images or faces and lettering is still in better condition than the brand new never worn never washed Attitude Seeds tee shirt image and lettering is. It may be worth taking that route for purposes of stealth but it certainly is not worth picking that shipping option if you are hoping for a really great tee shirt, that again is unless just like the shipping in my case I just happened to get the one really crummy tee shirt in the box. Considering the price of the tee shirt shipping and what I received I doubt I would make the same choice again since I would not care to collect a number of overpriced tee shirts with low quality images and lettering on them.


You are paying for Stealth - not a t-shirt. The t-shirt may be a "second". They can buy them cheap. You should consider the t-shirt like bubble wrap with some "after the fact" utility to it. If you want a first quality t-shirt, I'm sure they will sell you one.

Again, they could use a variety of clothing articles, but whatever they use, you are paying for the Stealth - not the clothing.


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 18, 2009)

420hydro said:


> You are paying for Stealth - not a t-shirt. The t-shirt may be a "second". They can buy them cheap. You should consider the t-shirt like bubble wrap with some "after the fact" utility to it. If you want a first quality t-shirt, I'm sure they will sell you one.
> 
> Again, they could use a variety of clothing articles, but whatever they use, you are paying for the Stealth - not the clothing.


OR a nice coffee mug, I don't opt to clothing.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 18, 2009)

Phenom420 said:


> OR a nice coffee mug, I don't opt to clothing.


i'm gettin the coffee mug next,my friend got one and had thier logo on it,pretty cool, and no more than any other customized mug.


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 18, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i'm gettin the coffee mug next,my friend got one and had thier logo on it,pretty cool, and no more than any other customized mug.


Yeah here is the one I got.
I'd say if customs opened it to begin with and saw their stuff they prob would already kno what it was.
I got a friend on here and she got a shirt that said "The Tude" on it.


----------



## brimon (Oct 18, 2009)

Phenom420 said:


> Hey use the promo code 420, gets ya 10% off, for me it usually cancels out the high shipping.
> 
> I would also rather spend $10 and get a guarantee that I'm gonna get something for my money, also they ship mine within 12 hours of my order so I consider it well spent.


Can we all try that promo code?


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 18, 2009)

brimon said:


> Can we all try that promo code?


No, everyone else but you can....

hehhahahaah jokin bud, yeah it's a common promo that loads of plp use. I used it on my 2nd order and will again tomorrow when I order more.
Already got my goodies picked out and also should be getting my 2nd order of seed tomorrow.


----------



## stickyickys (Oct 22, 2009)

Phenom420 said:


> Yeah here is the one I got.
> I'd say if customs opened it to begin with and saw their stuff they prob would already kno what it was.
> I got a friend on here and she got a shirt that said "The Tude" on it.



nice that's the shirt i got. i might have to go for a mug next time though.


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 22, 2009)

stickyickys said:


> nice that's the shirt i got. i might have to go for a mug next time though.


My 2nd order has been at customs since the 16th, still waiting, hope I didn't just get found LOL

If I get one of those letters I'll let ya know


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 23, 2009)

i got the mug, like it better than the shirt. but they cruched one of my seeds.


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 23, 2009)

Seeds will b here 2day, they are at my local post.


----------



## StangFreak69 (Oct 23, 2009)

i ordered for the first time from attitude, or any seed bank for that matter. it took about 2 weeks. zero problems. would def order from them again. i ordered stealth with a mug and the coffee mug is cool as hell. i got about 20 seeds but have only started one. its a pineapple express and its about 5" tall now.


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 23, 2009)

Got mine today!


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 23, 2009)

40acres said:


> I must come off as a real dousch when i order seeds, because i have never recieved anything free from anyone.I dont know how they could tell from a credit card.


Maybe it's the picture of the hot-water bottle and nozzle on your card?


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 23, 2009)

I got the same mug, as I did on my 1st, I wonder if they have a diffrent one than just the "Rollin Stash" one....


----------



## rebelmandziukan (Oct 25, 2009)

got my pure power plant feminised seeds today and 2 freebees, as usual no problems, ordered the tee shirt stealth.


----------



## cantoke (Oct 26, 2009)

I ordered some seeds from them paid the extra for stealth shipping (wrapped in a t-shirt) Received seeds in about 6 days - no problem and im in the south redneckville. I also got one free dinafem roadrunner seed free with an order or 10 other seeds. havent germinated the yet but they look decent got them in the original breeders pack. I will probably do business with them again. If at least half the seeds sprout .


----------



## Boston's Best (Oct 26, 2009)

Just got my attitude package today, Monday Oct 26. Ordered on the 19 (Sunday), order shipped Monday the 20th. Stealthy shipping, got the shirt and the guaranteed delivery/free reship if lost. Received 2 free DNA genetics seeds free too! If you use discount code "420" you get 10% off. Prices may be a little higher if your order the 5 or 10 pack from attitude vs another bank, but Attitude is the only bank that I could find that sells individual feminized seeds. 

Attitude also does not email you your shipping conformation number, it is instead available on the website. I like that, email is so insecure from virus', hackers and the government. No record of where the packages is coming from or going to in your inbox, no trace back to you if you ship to a separate address. Although I do use a separate email for my cannabis message board registration and seed orders, you can never be too safe!

As for germination, I will be posting my first grow journal with the results. I ordered the Greenhouse Feminized Indica H pack. 2 feminized seeds each of cheese, trainwreck, great white shark, white rhino and lemon skunk. Please don't rag on me about how much Greenhouse sucks. Ill upgrade to some better beans when I have some more $, but the feminized 10 pack was the best deal for me.

Customer service is excellent. I emailed late at night and received a response early next day. I like the free reshipping option if your package is lost of confiscated, with Attitude's guaranteed delivery, you don't have to sign for the package to get that guarantee. Other companies I have looked at require a signature on delivery if you want the seeds reshipped in case of loss or confiscation in the mail.


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 27, 2009)

Boston's Best said:


> Just got my attitude package today, Monday Oct 26. Ordered on the 19 (Sunday), order shipped Monday the 20th. Stealthy shipping, got the shirt and the guaranteed delivery/free reship if lost. Received 2 free DNA genetics seeds free too! If you use discount code "420" you get 10% off. Prices may be a little higher if your order the 5 or 10 pack from attitude vs another bank, but Attitude is the only bank that I could find that sells individual feminized seeds.
> 
> Attitude also does not email you your shipping conformation number, it is instead available on the website. I like that, email is so insecure from virus', hackers and the government. No record of where the packages is coming from or going to in your inbox, no trace back to you if you ship to a separate address. Although I do use a separate email for my cannabis message board registration and seed orders, you can never be too safe!
> 
> ...


Welcome to RIU

Your only wrong about 1 thing, the gurantee is NOT free, you pay $10.68 for a shirt, mug, or other item that they hide it in and that's the only way they will resend if lost. Using the promo code HOWEVER on orders over $100 make it free, but if you don't read and add it you won't get the protection.

If I order under $100 I order from elsewhere, if it's over I order from attitude, they r the best!

Gotta love that tracking number also.

My first order I got my seeds in 6 days.


----------



## potsmokinbasturd (Oct 27, 2009)

Ive ordered 2 times 1st was g13 white widow feminized, freebie LA WOMAN feminized, 2nd I ordered Barneys farm LSD feminized, no pics but its about 9 inches tall after 2 weeks, and also another freebie LA WOMan. All sprouted and I have pics of LA woman in day 6 of 12/12 and also g13 WW. My 2 big plant (la woman, g13 ww) have both sexed and are female so I am confident the other 2 will also. On both orders it took 6 days to recieve. The Attitude seeds grow 2 times faster than the bagseed Im growin. I will never grow bagseed again thanks to cloning. Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee "cough"eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just sent regular cheapest mail not stealth but no problems. I love attitude !!


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thats cool, Ive been meaning to try out their not so stealth option


----------



## Relaxed (Oct 28, 2009)

she pretty....


----------



## slabhead (Oct 28, 2009)

I gotta say Attitude was fast. 8 days for my order. I went with the stealth shipping too for the security but question using it again. If the rip off claims are over I don't see any reason not to trust them again. But I wasn't completely happy. My Barneys Farm original pack was crushed and my freebies are so white and small I doubt they would ever germinate. I'd be ashamed to put my breeder name on those. But I'll try them, don't see the point in haggling over the freebies. But the crushed Barney's Farm pack was disturbing like it had been intentionally crushed before mailing. Are they that noisy that the little sight tube must be smashed down on the seeds. I hope any aren't smashed. Oh well, I've still got another seed order out to compare this with.


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 29, 2009)

slabhead said:


> I gotta say Attitude was fast. 8 days for my order. I went with the stealth shipping too for the security but question using it again. If the rip off claims are over I don't see any reason not to trust them again. But I wasn't completely happy. My Barneys Farm original pack was crushed and my freebies are so white and small I doubt they would ever germinate. I'd be ashamed to put my breeder name on those. But I'll try them, don't see the point in haggling over the freebies. But the crushed Barney's Farm pack was disturbing like it had been intentionally crushed before mailing. Are they that noisy that the little sight tube must be smashed down on the seeds. I hope any aren't smashed. Oh well, I've still got another seed order out to compare this with.


That's sad, not that's it's attitudes fault but all 3 of mine failed to germ, I got Barneys Diesel and they were bad, it would b a breeder issue not with attitude.

On my 2nd they put my strawberry haze under the mug and they were almost busted but they are germing now.

I've ordered 2 times
1st order to the door in 6 days, the 2nd in 8 I think it was.

Overall Im happy with my orders.

Some of the seeds r tiny like bird seed, BUT they do germ and def r weed


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2009)

Phenom420 said:


> That's sad, not that's it's attitudes fault but all 3 of mine failed to germ, I got Barneys Diesel and they were bad, it would b a breeder issue not with attitude.
> 
> On my 2nd they put my strawberry haze under the mug and they were almost busted but they are germing now.
> 
> ...


thats me also,its always the breeder fault if germ rates are bad or bad seeds, try DNA genetics thier kushberry, frostiest buds i ever seen, all mine are beautiful and real heavy and my og kush 18 are softball size buds and iced down from reserva privada.best always to use seed breeders who are really turning the beans ans yull get good fresh ones everytime mostly..


----------



## y0ungm0n3y53 (Dec 7, 2009)

hey guys i need some help. a few days ago i got really excited and ordered some seeds from attitude with my debit card and for the shipping address i put my house. i havent recieved the seeds yet but now im like freaking out because im planning on growing in my house and i dont want to get caught because i used my debit card and my real name and address. i havent ordered the supplies to grow yet but i was planning on using a gift card and fake name. im just wondering if i should lay low for a bit before ordering the supplies and growing. and this will sound really paranoid but i feel like they are gonna open my package at customs, find the seeds but send them anyway so they can check up on them in a few weeks and bust me.

i guess if i get the seizure letter i just wont order any more until i get a P.O. box or should i worry about it? but if i get the seeds should i worry about having them or would it be safe to assume that nobody knows i have them but attitude and myself?

i just need some reassurance i dont want to get caught

also any tips for future purchases?


----------



## raiderman (Dec 7, 2009)

,lol,yure among the res mostly.yull get yure beans.. out of ten yrs i've only had 2 out of 30 seized from various seed banks,, if yu do get one seized they send yu a letter and tell yu contraband was found mailed to name,adder,etc,and a confiscation number. thro intrash and reorder.do not respond to a customs letter by no means, jus keep on keepin on,,feel better now,lol,holiday season may take 4 to 5 weex to get it jus like las yr.i got seed orders that are 3 weex and still no beans but i know i'll gettem,rdr.


----------



## slabhead (Dec 8, 2009)

y0ungm0n3y53 said:


> hey guys i need some help. a few days ago i got really excited and ordered some seeds from attitude with my debit card and for the shipping address i put my house. i havent recieved the seeds yet but now im like freaking out because im planning on growing in my house and i dont want to get caught because i used my debit card and my real name and address. i havent ordered the supplies to grow yet but i was planning on using a gift card and fake name. im just wondering if i should lay low for a bit before ordering the supplies and growing. and this will sound really paranoid but i feel like they are gonna open my package at customs, find the seeds but send them anyway so they can check up on them in a few weeks and bust me.
> 
> i guess if i get the seizure letter i just wont order any more until i get a P.O. box or should i worry about it? but if i get the seeds should i worry about having them or would it be safe to assume that nobody knows i have them but attitude and myself?
> 
> ...


just relax man, I see delivery being slow slow slow during the holidays but then again look at all the millions of extra packages that have to be moved providing a cushion of anonymity. I'd think customs might be just a little overwhelmed.


----------



## Corn Fed 69 (Dec 8, 2009)

I also just placed my order sat. what a awesome deal for christmas 5 strains from DNA can't wait. I also orderd "Cataract Kush", "Brians Brains Damage", "A-Train", "X18 Pure Pakistani" , they also gave me " Hash plant, Power kush, Moby dick, and Blue hash. I am a caregiver in MT with twomany strains 25 with these. Please dont freak out christmast time is the best time to order because of the "HIGH" volume of mail in circulation, lets be honest "E-Mail was the death of USPS" , again dont worry were do you think i got most of my strains.


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 8, 2009)

We keep em busy with shippin seeds now. Mails for internet. Seeds are for postage... haha


----------



## PootsNACan (Dec 8, 2009)

I am a Bible Belt-er and UPS Claus happily helped homie with his herbals, and I ordered from attitude. However, I freaked also. At one point, I began contemplating life in prison....no dropping the soap.


----------



## y0ungm0n3y53 (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks guys it helped calm me down lol. i guess ill order all of my supplies and ill get a P.O. box for future seed orders so the seeds dont come to my house


----------



## Cheebahead (Jan 14, 2010)

I ordered from the Attitude 2 months ago and got absolutely NOTHING. Paid for guaranteed shipping but nothing ever showed. Don't waste your money like I did.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 14, 2010)

Phenom420 said:


> I got the same mug, as I did on my 1st, I wonder if they have a diffrent one than just the "Rollin Stash" one....


yeah i have to rollin stash and this one


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 14, 2010)

Cheebahead said:


> I ordered from the Attitude 2 months ago and got absolutely NOTHING. Paid for guaranteed shipping but nothing ever showed. Don't waste your money like I did.


 Oh To Bad 4 U Im 8 for 8 orders with them!!! even had crushed seeds once and emailed Rachel and she resent them


----------



## slabhead (Jan 15, 2010)

Nothin' but top notch service & fast. "Don't worry'bout the mule, just load the wagon."


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheebahead said:


> I ordered from the Attitude 2 months ago and got absolutely NOTHING. Paid for guaranteed shipping but nothing ever showed. Don't waste your money like I did.


10 for 10 here...

Had crushed once and was taken care of.

2 Bad for you....


----------



## Trubliever82 (Jan 15, 2010)

attitude is shit! Took 2 weeks to receive w/cc perchase and bought $150 worth and garenteed shipping right.Well half the seeds were crushed so I wrote them and they wanted me to send them back. R U kidding me! So itll take a week or 2 for them to receive and another 2 or more weeks to get it back.Plus even if they end up refundin my shipping I still gotta pay more money to ship plus the hassle. So After ordering the first time, I would get my orginal seeds almost 2 months later. There fucking crazy. I use singleseedcentre now with no problems.


----------



## Cheebahead (Jan 15, 2010)

Apparently they will resend if crushed, but if you didn't get the package at all you are SCREWED. And it didn't get seized or I would have gotten a letter by now. I am glad to hear they don't screw everybody, but I wouldn't take my chances with them. The Single Seed Center is DEFINITELY the way to go, got those babies 2 weeks ago!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 16, 2010)

you girls kill me


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm 8 for 8 over the last year, and I'm waiting on 2 more packages right now. They had some awsome freebie offers during the holidays so I went a little crazy. I can only pop 8 girls at a time, but I ordered about 45 seeds for Christmas  Everything I've gotten from Attitude was top-notch! 

I recommend "TH Seeds" & "Dinafem"


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Feb 6, 2010)

yes good news. i'm ordering today and taking advantage of some excellent freebies. buying 5 T. H. Seeds A-Train and a bunch of free ones.


----------



## tingpoon (Feb 7, 2010)

i already got shipment notification that my orders been shipped out with the freebies included. can't wait/


----------



## BudNewman (Feb 12, 2010)

"*The Attitude Seedbank*" is for real... 

I placed my first "outside the U.S." order with Attitude and it went off without a hitch. You can purchase online even if you are outside the U.K. When Attitude says "World Wide Shipping" they mean it.

I got all of the items I ordered, was e-mailed with status updates, and rcvd my shipment in 10 calendar days. The goods were accurately tagged, and they even shipped me a couple of complimentary products to check out.

BTW, If you are on a budget or just want to try several different products, check out the "Pick And Mix" page on their website, You can order 1 each of over 50 different products.

No I am not affiliated with "The Attitude Seedbank" (wish I were), I'm just an old hippie from Santa Cruz that needed a dependable vendor that follows through with their commitments (and ATTITUDE exceeded my expectations).

ATTITUDE takes care of the customers that depend on their word...


----------



## damian1487 (Feb 12, 2010)

I placed an order from the single seed center and another one from attitude the same week. I figure why put all your eggs in one basket. I just hope that the corrupt customs workers in my country wont take my packages all together! I live in southern baja california mexico


----------



## LanceBedrock (Mar 19, 2010)

I ordered some Auto Blueberry from them and I got a 2 free seeds....took about 2 weeks and I live on the east coast


----------



## sammo (Mar 19, 2010)

I have lived in several parts of the world and I must say that Americans are the most wimpy when it comes to standing up for their God given rights. Also the most impatient.

You would think if people have thier hands on some decent ganja they would mello the hell out but apparently not.


----------



## smokingrubber (Mar 19, 2010)

sammo said:


> I have lived in several parts of the world and I must say that Americans are the most wimpy when it comes to standing up for their God given rights. Also the most impatient.
> 
> You would think if people have thier hands on some decent ganja they would mello the hell out but apparently not.


Another random American hater! WTF are u talking about and why would you feel the need to bash ANYONE?  Someone needs a hug and a doobie


----------



## sammo (Mar 20, 2010)

apparently,also, most Americans are stupid. You missed the point. Try reading slowly and maybe you will get it. I am an American. I feel I have the right to state the truth about what I see and hear about dealing with cannabis in my country.

Thank you, just got a hug and a joint. And I still think most Americans are afraid to assert their rights. I am awake.


----------



## SoILLProvider (Mar 20, 2010)

they always give free seeds...recently its been from dinafem and they are great! I've been ordering from attitude for years...always legit and they usually come within 7 days


----------



## smokingrubber (Mar 20, 2010)

LanceBedrock said:


> I ordered some Auto Blueberry from them and I got a 2 free seeds....took about 2 weeks and I live on the east coast





sammo said:


> I have lived in several parts of the world and I must say that Americans are the most wimpy when it comes to standing up for their God given rights. Also the most impatient.
> 
> You would think if people have thier hands on some decent ganja they would mello the hell out but apparently not.


Okay, you're right. He clearly needs to mellow out.



smokingrubber said:


> Another random American hater! WTF are u talking about and why would you feel the need to bash ANYONE?  Someone needs a hug and a doobie





sammo said:


> apparently,also, most Americans are stupid. You missed the point. Try reading slowly and maybe you will get it. I am an American. I feel I have the right to state the truth about what I see and hear about dealing with cannabis in my country.
> 
> Thank you, just got a hug and a joint. And I still think most Americans are afraid to assert their rights. I am awake.


I hope you're not calling ME stupid for no obvious reason? Lemme slow down and read it again .... nooooooo IIIIIII dooooooon't seeeee ittttttttt .... hmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Well, I too "am an American. I feel I have the right to state the truth about what I see and hear ..." 

"Americans are the most wimpy when it comes to standing up for their God given rights. Also the most impatient."

EXACTLY which rights were granted to me by GOD? Of course I'm impatient! Duh.


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 21, 2010)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/the-real-seed-company/cat_16.html

is these the legit website of attitude? coz i know there are a lot of companies who pretends that there the real deal. thanks


----------



## super2200 (Mar 21, 2010)

Wasn't too wimpy to come to America and kill all the fucking natives and start a country. If it had been the other way around and fuckers had come over and learned to live with natives and not take the fuck over trying to escape tyranny from England. American history is very embarrassing and if the natives had NOT been fucked over we would be sneaking to drink alcohol not grow a plant. Backwards as shit here and yes I am an American but its not shit to brag about history wise, we certainly aren't wimpy just spoiled and arrogant. there I said it


----------



## blakkmask (Mar 21, 2010)

smokingrubber said:


> Another random American hater! WTF are u talking about and why would you feel the need to bash ANYONE?  Someone needs a hug and a doobie


Im an American and I get a lil heated when I hear stuff like that too, man. But then I remember that we, as a country, are only few hundred years (300 give or take) old. We are the baby... Yes we are stupid and easily seduced by shiny things...Give us a break...were learning...and our politicians are the worst examples of "An American", so its bad that those are who represent us to the rest of the world. Makes us look even worse...


----------



## patlpp (Apr 6, 2010)

I always hear that "I am an American too" crap when someone slams America. Why?


----------



## delstele (Apr 7, 2010)

Well I will say the guy has a point, Look at drug testing if everyone said fuck you I'm not taking your test for a fucking $9 dollar an hour job or any job for that matter- what are they gonna say? Stand up speak up for your right's!


----------



## hugerz (Apr 8, 2010)

what is the web site address for attitude. cant find them at all


----------



## ford442 (Apr 8, 2010)

google "attitude seed bank"


----------



## Sray (Apr 8, 2010)

delstele said:


> Well I will say the guy has a point, Look at drug testing if everyone said fuck you I'm not taking your test for a fucking $9 dollar an hour job or any job for that matter- what are they gonna say? Stand up speak up for your right's!


They are gonna say "Alright, you're fired"
and that 9 dollars an hour won't be coming in anymore, and neither will your weed.
If you want to make a stand, losing your job is probably one of the worst ways to do it.


----------



## delstele (Apr 8, 2010)

Sray said:


> They are gonna say "Alright, you're fired"
> and that 9 dollars an hour won't be coming in anymore, and neither will your weed.
> If you want to make a stand, losing your job is probably one of the worst ways to do it.


So your gonna let an insurance company dictate the way you live you personal life? Be a little lemming if you want..Sad truly sad...  It's none of there business how you live your life outside of work it's this type of attitude they are counting on it's all about control.


----------



## hugerz (Apr 8, 2010)

what are some good strains that attitude has??? theres wayyy to many


----------



## delstele (Apr 8, 2010)

hugerz said:


> what are some good strains that attitude has??? theres wayyy to many



What kinda buzz do you like?


----------



## redmule (Apr 12, 2010)

did the seed thing today ordered thia,skywalker,fruitty fruit from barney and the ugliest shirt you ever seen lol


----------



## ford442 (Apr 12, 2010)

just got my third order from the 'tude - i am not disappointed, but here was a small strike against them - no free seeds.. i bought enough to receive all 5 UFOs, but they somehow did not get into the package.. i am not going to contact them.. not a big enough deal to bother with the reshipping, etc i think.. i got all of what i paid for..


----------



## Dr.Gonjo (Apr 12, 2010)

I received my first seed order from attitude last week I got the 10 pack colored Fem Indica mix and 2 free seeds DNA Fem Sharksbreath and Fem Cole Train. I was happy with with them. I can't wait to get them in the ground.


----------



## DoWorkSon (Apr 12, 2010)

ordered form the tude and 4 days later they arrived!


----------



## BluffinCali (Apr 12, 2010)

All I can say is I really cant stand any America haters, good, stay in your own shitty country, enjoy what you got and dont bash people for no reason. To say America is weak, c'mon we take care of every1 when things go wrong and you can bet your ass we can take care of any country that wants to test the heart of Americans. I have nothing against anyone, except muslim extremist that wish our country harm, or mouthy canadiens who seem to think their country is better than ours, I dont see thousands of people trying to sneek into your frozen country. As for sticking up for our rights, well its not quite legal to smoke marijuana yet, unless your medical patient like myself, but if its not legal....surprise we dont have that right to tell an employer "I dont want this crappy job because I would rather smoke weed than work" I mean come on, I like to enjoy my weed as much as the next person but there are more important things in life and for some that $9/hr job may be there lifeline. I guess I need to hear some examples of these other exceptional countries that arent weak and stand up for these rights, not sure what those are or what country of people is being reference but it sounds like a bunch of whining and complaining to me, life will always be what you make of it, so do your thing and dont bash other people.


----------



## redmule (Apr 13, 2010)

e-mailed the tude last night already replied very professional order has all ready bean proccessed less than 18 hours.. positive response


----------



## redmule (Apr 13, 2010)

in reference to the drug testing im a old redneck hillbilly older than 90% of the rolitup bunch, i make well over 6 figures a year just two years ago we voted the drug test policy into effect i was for it. i dont want no tweaked out slam head workin next to me when they cant stay focused so have patients with the drug test policies. they will help clean up this beautiful country we live in, so the future might hold legalizing the medicine we grow


----------



## trystick (Apr 13, 2010)

DoWorkSon said:


> ordered form the tude and 4 days later they arrived!


I ordered from the tude and 4 days later my Credit Card was used to buy a computer by someone I didn't know, somewhere in Russia


----------



## redmule (Apr 14, 2010)

the tude e-ailed me today order is on the way 
very positive thanks for the tude


----------



## BluffinCali (Apr 14, 2010)

Ive had 4 successful orders already this year, I just placed another order this last weekend during the barney's farm promo, I really wanted the vanilla kush and others, plus I got a fem lemon skunk which hopefully will be a decent pheno I can hold on to cause I really like that smoke. I cant say anything bad about attitude from my experience, I live in western usa and longest its taken is 13days to recieve my order, Ive had 100% germination, 29 of 30 broke soil, one that didnt just got planted too deep, they are all pretty vigorous except one powerkush, but once transplanted it finally started to take off, I mean this pk was 2in tall for a month, was gonna throw it out as dud, but transplanted to 3gl pot for heck of it and boom shes almost caught up to her extended family. All my seeds are feminized so thats the last hurdle to see if they all come out female, I even have to sex a few fems cause their going outside here soon. The only seeds I havent popped are a few freebies and about 15 auto ak's that Im waiting until next cycle or I might try a few outside in big pots but Im pretty sure the yield is always bigger indoors rather than out. So for big thumbs up for attitude, I'll probably always go with attitude and speedyseedz, take every1, peace


----------



## ce1esv (Apr 15, 2010)

Excellent service, fast, safe and goes to Chile's ass in the world 10 +


----------



## enonumus (Aug 8, 2010)

Just ordered 5 Easy Rider Fem. from them and it came with 5 good assorted Fem. seeds. Ordered the fugly t-shirt to be safe, and used 420 code to save 15% on the base order (doesn't save you on any of the shipping/stealth costs). Totaled about $80 due to the shipping costs. Hope they arrive quickly, plan to put them outside and it's getting late. Will re-post when they (hopefully) arrive.


----------



## punkgrower420 (Aug 9, 2010)

trystick said:


> I ordered from the tude and 4 days later my Credit Card was used to buy a computer by someone I didn't know, somewhere in Russia


that happened with me but they bought it in Canada. Great company but i've heard Credit Card issues with them a bit. why don't they step it up?


----------



## 9867mike777 (Aug 9, 2010)

redmule said:


> in reference to the drug testing im a old redneck hillbilly older than 90% of the rolitup bunch, i make well over 6 figures a year just two years ago we voted the drug test policy into effect i was for it. i dont want no tweaked out slam head workin next to me when they cant stay focused so have patients with the drug test policies. they will help clean up this beautiful country we live in, so the future might hold legalizing the medicine we grow


 You do know that the vast majority of people failing drug tests are not even close to being impaired when they took the test or were working? The nasty unconstitutional urine tests do not test impairment at all. Instead they are a positive/negative test that show you had the drug, cannabis in most cases, in your system at some indeterminate time in the past. They don't even detect the actual drug, just metabolite by products.

Now consider a way more dangerous drug that kills thousands of people, if not millions, every single year. I'm referring to alcohol. Do you think the same standard test should apply to alcohol? Do you think it would be fair to fire someone from their job because a urine test says they had alcohol in their system three or four days ago? Do you think it is fair to fire them when they aren't impaired and the "drug" didn't affect their work performance at all?

I'm guessing with your high salary you will never be subject to the random tests, which probably makes it easy to screw other people over.

You do know that someone can smoke a joint, be higher than a kite, and still pass the urine test with flying colors?

What is needed is a test which shows actual impairment. We don't need a test which shows positive/negative for metabolite by products and then fire someone from their job, which in many cases, is a worse penalty than being thrown in jail or fined.


----------



## punkgrower420 (Aug 9, 2010)

enonumus said:


> Just ordered 5 Easy Rider Fem. from them and it came with 5 good assorted Fem. seeds. Ordered the fugly t-shirt to be safe, and used 420 code to save 15% on the base order (doesn't save you on any of the shipping/stealth costs). Totaled about $80 due to the shipping costs. Hope they arrive quickly, plan to put them outside and it's getting late. Will re-post when they (hopefully) arrive.


420 code? Is that just how it sounds? type in "420" and get 15% off??? that's sweet i'll do that my next order!


----------



## overlord (Aug 9, 2010)

trystick said:


> I ordered from the tude and 4 days later my Credit Card was used to buy a computer by someone I didn't know, somewhere in Russia


Get a reloadable walmart card, put only the amount on it your planning on spending. They charge a 3 dollar fee, but no one can order anything if no money is left to charge.


----------



## iFreeSki420 (Aug 9, 2010)

Paid with a Visa gift card in the US and got my complete undamaged package within 8 days! Props to attitude!


----------



## whynot (Aug 10, 2010)

I got a prepaid visa debit card and placed my first order last week. Recieved my order today! About a week to the midwest! Thanks Attitude!


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Aug 10, 2010)

Pretty excited I ordered my beans last Wed. been checking the tracking numbers every day or so and today they said they have left NY. So i'm happy my shit went through customs I ordered the T-shirt for guaranteed delivery. I ordered Super lemon Haze from green house and White Russian from Serious .. I'm going to go DWC bubbleponics with these bad girls. All seeds were feminized too.


----------



## enonumus (Aug 17, 2010)

punkgrower420 said:


> 420 code? Is that just how it sounds? type in "420" and get 15% off??? that's sweet i'll do that my next order!


Sorry I didn't reply sooner, I didn't subscribe to the thread. Yep, just type in 420 when the opportunity arises and get 15% off.


----------



## punkgrower420 (Aug 17, 2010)

enonumus said:


> Sorry I didn't reply sooner, I didn't subscribe to the thread. Yep, just type in 420 when the opportunity arises and get 15% off.


awsome!! will definitely do that for my next order heh


----------



## tardis (Aug 20, 2010)

I am a huge fan of attitude which is why i'm bummed they arn't listing the new strains they are getting on their front page. wtf is up with that?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 20, 2010)

Shit im still waiting on my order.Orederd on the 13 and it got dispatched on 17 now its on its way to ny.


----------



## punkgrower420 (Aug 20, 2010)

lol according to attitude my shipment went out 40 years ago....

Dispatched on:
Jan 01 1970

lol i copied and pasted that from my order status. weird..


----------



## calismoke28 (Aug 20, 2010)

All seed company's do a free give away some times....you know like a promotional thing....i just ordered some pot of gold seeds and they are sending three free seeds with them. all three are UFO seeds... ive also ordered from nirvana and got ten free seeds from them....i got no complaints....


----------



## tardis (Aug 20, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Shit im still waiting on my order.Orederd on the 13 and it got dispatched on 17 now its on its way to ny.


No, Attitude is very legit. I have never not gotten an order (and I always pay for the extra shipping options). You will get them quickly no prob. My problem isn't with the companies stock or shipping, its with the lazy web developer who isn't updating the front page in over a month with their new stock.


----------



## ecuadorweedsmoker (Oct 18, 2010)

after my research im going with the attitude seed bank, i live in Ecuador, so i guess i wont have problems with delivery like in the US.
is there a site more legit that anyone would recommend?
I was thinking on ordering Kali mist and White Russian , i wonder if they got them in stock ?, and are the seeds really from serious seeds?
because they cost 114 $ in serious seeds website , while only like 50 $ in attitude´s website , im afraid to get something else and not my serious seeds SUPER GOOD SHIT.


----------



## couchlock907 (Oct 18, 2010)

you really asked that question?


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 18, 2010)

punkgrower420 said:


> lol according to attitude my shipment went out 40 years ago....
> 
> Dispatched on:
> Jan 01 1970
> ...



That had to be a typo on their part. I would bet it turns out it was shipped on Jan. 01, 1907.

What seemed as funny too me as the 1970 bit was the Jan. 01 bit. Isn't the first day of the new year a holiday and isn't Attitude, and most other businesses, closed on holidays?


----------



## due777 (Oct 18, 2010)

my order says the same thing and im still waiting for mine i ordered on the 2nd and they said it was shipped on the third


----------



## 9867mike777 (Oct 19, 2010)

Brick Top said:


> That had to be a typo on their part. I would bet it turns out it was shipped on Jan. 01, 1907.
> 
> What seemed as funny too me as the 1970 bit was the Jan. 01 bit. Isn't the first day of the new year a holiday and isn't Attitude, and most other businesses, closed on holidays?


 I think they are using Mr. Peabody's Way Back Machine.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2010)

its that good weed brick top grows with all he knows.lol.


----------



## Maki Wyngates (Nov 24, 2010)

placed my first ever order today. immediate response and fast tracking number.

First order
First post
First grow

Wish me luck!!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 24, 2010)

k,i'm sure yu wont be disappointment.


----------



## rasputin71 (Nov 24, 2010)

My first seed order. Currently I have 6 rando bagseeds in flower, and 2 better quality seeds that just started vegging. I just finished my first DIY bucket cloner so it's time to get some good genetics.



> Product	Product Code	Quantity	Price
> 
> Pick & Mix Seeds . Nirvana Seeds Wonder Woman Feminized
> Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds	PICK AND MIX SEEDS	1	£5.99
> ...


----------



## chefyD (Dec 18, 2010)

ganxtah said:


> i did... but it was last thursday... still waiting... havent felt this paranoid in forever... prolly wont ever order seeds again... im on probation... last thing i need is a stupid seed possesion charge to goto prison. but ive been googling for about 23490578 hours and havent heard of any arrest of someone actually getting into trouble... just a letter of the seeds getting seized.


I know this is an old post however don't Noid over anything..Got my beans NO PROB, No Stealth, No coffee mug, No T-shirt...regular mail..don't sweat it..
peace


----------



## raiderman (Dec 19, 2010)

yea i go no guarantee , breeders pac, and they still garauntee it.jus want to get a cool coffee mug next time.


----------



## bcguy01 (Dec 19, 2010)

I ordered 5 big bud fem, 10 bc big bud, and got 3 freebies they showed up in 2 weeks to Texas. I had them put them in the crush proof tin and got a mug for the stealth package. All have sprouted but the fems dont grow as well as the plain big buds for some reason. The free seeds grow great they are all 2 weeks now and going.


----------



## 420Trix (Dec 20, 2010)

Me too..order took 11 working dayz (got 'em today!) from start to finish. Original breeder packs, as ordered. Definitely will use Attitude again


----------



## Me Gusta (Jan 9, 2011)

I ordered my beans Thursday the 30th, i dont have tracking or anything but i just have this feeling they're gonna be in my mailbox when i get home tomorrow! haha I can't wait to tell you guys how everything goes! unless of coarse i get a letter from customs instead of my babies to be  This thread has really helped me out keeping me calm and feeling good about my purchase, thanks a lot guys!


----------



## ce1esv (Jan 10, 2011)

From Chile ...
together with a known handle 2 different shipments, one week apart. First came the second, then the first order. All promotions came in perfect condition, like orders. 10/10 for attitude. Thank you very much and expect more requests from this side of the world.

One Order
Seedsman _African Buzz
RSC_ Nepales + UFO´s + Promo DutchPassion

Second Order
CBG_ Sandstomr
GHS_ Black and White pack + UFO´s + Promo Dutch Passion

health and peace for all


----------



## tingpoon (Jan 10, 2011)

for the special i ordered sleestack because i heard there was a new batch released that supposedly was very good. dna is pretty on point most of the time.




i wanted to order th seeds mr bubble last month but opted for da purps. now mr bubble is sold out


----------



## Me Gusta (Jan 13, 2011)

I Just got my beans from Attitude! Im so excited to get started! hopefully i can be patient enough to get all my stuff ready before i decide to start! Hahahaha. I Will for sure be ordering from them again!


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 13, 2011)

Does anyone in here order without the guaranteed delivery option? Atittude has the flat international rate but then they give you the option of garanteed delivery option, I normally add the guaranteed delivery but its a bit pricey so I want to know if people have received their orders using only the flat international rate. Thnk guys


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Feb 19, 2011)

on the website it says pay in gift cards, so does that mean I could buy seeds with my gamestop gift card?


----------



## 313greenlife (Mar 10, 2011)

i used the guaranteed delivery option twice and both orders got here. first order took 3 weeks and the 2nd only took ten days . i just ordered again on the 7th so im wathcing the mail


----------



## 313greenlife (Mar 10, 2011)

the gift card option is for ones they gave away during promotions periods they had


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 10, 2011)

313greenlife said:


> i used the guaranteed delivery option twice and both orders got here. first order took 3 weeks and the 2nd only took ten days . i just ordered again on the 7th so im wathcing the mail


Tommy: Let's think about this for a sec, Ted. Why would somebody put a guarantee on a box? Hmmm, very interesting. 
Ted Nelson, Customer: Go on, I'm listening. 
Tommy: Here's the way I see it, Ted. Guy puts a fancy guarantee on a box 'cause he wants you to feel all warm and toasty inside. 
Ted Nelson, Customer: Yeah, makes a man feel good. 
Tommy: 'Course it does. Why shouldn't it? Ya figure you put that little box under your pillow at night, the Guarantee Fairy might come by and leave a quarter, am I right, Ted? 
[chuckles until he sees that Ted is not laughing] 
Ted Nelson, Customer: [impatiently] What's your point? 
Tommy: The point is, how do you know the fairy isn't a crazy glue sniffer? "Building model airplanes" says the little fairy; well, we're not buying it. He sneaks into your house once, that's all it takes. The next thing you know, there's money missing off the dresser, and your daughter's knocked up. I seen it a hundred times. 
Ted Nelson, Customer: But why do they put a guarantee on the box? 
Tommy: Because they know all they sold ya was a guaranteed piece of shit. That's all it is, isn't it? Hey, if you want me to take a dump in a box and mark it guaranteed, I will. I got spare time. But for now, for your customer's sake, for your daughter's sake, ya might wanna think about buying a quality product from me. 
Ted Nelson, Customer: [pause] Okay, I'll buy from you. 
Tommy: Well, that's... 
Tommy, Richard Hayden: ...What?


----------



## mtbazz (Jul 10, 2011)

For the superstealth option with tshirt, will the package it is shipped in fit inside of the a regular post office box? Im talking about the normal small one that you get through USPS>


----------



## keifcake (Jul 10, 2011)

Ive orderd once without it and got it without a problem, but i like the mugs, plus the peice of mind. 

Just out of curiosity, because i never check where its at, i checked my tracking number for the july promo today and voila, it processed through yesterday, so sometime this week for sure.


----------



## dukeanthony (Jul 10, 2011)

ordered from Nirvana back in Early June. NOthing arrived not even a Green letter.
So he ordered From attitude beginning of July.
At the same time Nirvana said they would resend teh order.
The Nirvana Order showed up yesterday, the attitude Order will show up tommorrow

The Difference is Attitude has parcel Tracking. Thats worth the extra Money

Only thing bad I can think of is The Attitude has a really cheesy web site. Just my opinion

My Freind never had a Problem with Nirvana until this last one. But They made it right.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jul 10, 2011)

mtbazz said:


> For the superstealth option with tshirt, will the package it is shipped in fit inside of the a regular post office box? Im talking about the normal small one that you get through USPS>


Yes, it will fit in your mailbox or P.O. box. I always order the t-shirt for the gaurantee, if it does not show up then at least they will resend it. I guess if it is a small order you could take a chance.


----------



## greentipz (Jul 12, 2011)

never a problem.....always good service


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 13, 2011)

I always get the Guaranteed shipping. Usually the T-Shirt its just easier to get through customs that way. I'd rather pay the fee for the shirt or coffee mug to know that my package had a good chance making it through customs.


----------



## dukeanthony (Jul 13, 2011)

Well I have to say Both Nirvana and Attitude are good

I have a new t-shrit


----------



## *Frosty (Aug 6, 2011)

Has anybody ever sent their payment by cash?
Been wanting to order some seeds with regular shipping.
Or is money order more secure thing to do.?


----------



## rugermini14 (Aug 7, 2011)

i ordered my first seed through nirvana seed bank 5 blue mystics.its been a lil over a week still waiting.if they dont come through ill have to try attitude next. are any of you located in the US?


----------



## dukeanthony (Aug 7, 2011)

I bought a shirt from them. 
Came really quick like 8 days
And you can track its progress.


----------



## JJ05 (Aug 7, 2011)

rugermini14 said:


> i ordered my first seed through nirvana seed bank 5 blue mystics.its been a lil over a week still waiting.if they dont come through ill have to try attitude next. are any of you located in the US?


My nirvana seeds took ONE MONTH to arrive to east coast. I'll be going threw the tude next time


----------

